# HEROES season 1 finale.... 5/21/07



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Just 28 minutes to go, guys....


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

For you...I've got over three more hours to wait.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Wooo...... 10 minutes left in the episode and I'm on the edge of my seat!!!! phew.... intense so far!

Mama Petrelli is one evil wench!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

lol, To Be Continued!

and holy moly, I'm left with a lot of questions!!


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad Sylar died the way the comic book did 

Thought it was a pretty good final ep


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I really wish they would have ended the "Sylar" story. After stabbing him, I would have shot him in the head, cut it off, burned him to ashes, and sprinkled them across 5 states.

Z


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow. Nice ending.

Next year will be interesting if it entirely takes place in 17th Century Japan.


I guess we got our answer about what Candice really looks like.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I think the last few episodes were a major let down compared to the first 15+. 
Decent ending but could have been so much better.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Call me Noah.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Seemed like an anti-climatic ending once Sylar died. Why did Peter even need Nathan to help him fly away?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Not what I expected....well sort of..


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Before anyone tears into the fact that Peter could have flown away himself, gotta say, best one hour of my life this year. Awesome! So what is Mr. Deveaux's ability, any guesses? Kensei is obviously Sulu.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Why did Peter even need Nathan to help him fly away?


I felt like screaming this question at my tv.

Z


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

ireland967 said:


> Seemed like an anti-climatic ending once Sylar died. Why did Peter even need Nathan to help him fly away?


Didn't Sylar escape into the manhole?


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Seemed like an anti-climatic ending once Sylar died. Why did Peter even need Nathan to help him fly away?


He probably couldn't fly by himself trying to contain the explosion as long as he could.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> Seemed like an anti-climatic ending once Sylar died. Why did Peter even need Nathan to help him fly away?


My guess was either,

Peter needed to concentrate as to not blow up RIGHT THEN
or Peter can't do 2 powers at once, or couldn't fly for some reason due to almost blowing up there.

So Nathan is 99.9% dead, but Peter isn't necessarily


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Glad Sylar died the way the comic book did
> 
> Thought it was a pretty good final ep


If he was dead, then what was up with the blood trail to the sewar?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Grumpy Pants said:


> If he was dead, then what was up with the blood trail to the sewar?


sorry, typed that before I saw the sewer scene 

-ok, glad he got STABBED the same way as the comic


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Huh. Ok, I'm glad to have a complete story done... at the same time, I'd have liked to see a little more fireworks... a little bigger battle to save the world, that sort of thing. This was a little anticlimactic, if you ask me. There was a bit of a feeling of "ok, we've already said this, this, and this will happen, now we've got to show them," a feeling of going through the motions if you will.

Sylar crawling away at the end of the night was a bit cliche... it's that thing about allowing the bad guy to get away JUST so you can have him kicking about for another battle this time next year or whatever. It's just as cliche as the bad guy taking time to explain the evil plan instead of just DOING it.

So, we have a complete name for HRG... Noah Bennett. Somehow it fits, dunno why. It just sounds right.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Right? The blood trail to the sewer threw me...
Wouldn't one of the other folks, waiting around for the ambulances and such, noticed him crawling away and put a stop to it somehow?

Excellent show, though! I loved every minute of it!!


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh, and we were asking ourselves here how no one noticed if Sylar did slink off. I still do not think that Sylar needed to cut into the heads to get his powers. I think he and Peter have the same power. Sylar just didn;t know it. So when the Cheerleader came near, Sylar absorbed her power to heal himself.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

"Noah, I'd like you to build me an ark...."
I can't tell you why I'm channeling Bill Cosby, it just seems to fit.


All in all, a great finale, especially with Richard Roundtree back AND able to see Peter..


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Like others, I agree this was a little anti-climactic, but I enjoyed it. However, I still want to know Mama Petreelli's power and what happened to the Haitian. Use the Haitian to contain Sylar's powers, and anyone could have killed Sylar...

End of Volume 1

Volume 2: Generations

Is it next season yet?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Oh, and we were asking ourselves here how no one noticed if Sylar did slink off. I still do not think that Sylar needed to cut into the heads to get his powers. I think he and Peter have the same power. Sylar just didn;t know it. So when the Cheerleader came near, Sylar absorbed her power to heal himself.


You'd also have to ask what kind of story Bennet et al came up with to tell the cops. I mean, they're standing outside the building where a major figure, Linderman, was just killed, and for all we know, someone may have already found Thompson's body.

Who wants to place bets on Parkman surviving?


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Maybe Peter and Nathan's mom was right? It was nathan who saved the world, not Peter per se.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> So Nathan is 99.9% dead, but Peter isn't necessarily


I'm not so sure, Nathan could have dropped Peter right before he exploded and flew off and saved himself.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

It felt to me as if Sylar expected to be stabbed. Don't you think it plausible that he could have prevented Hiro from stabbing him?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> Before anyone tears into the fact that Peter could have flown away himself, gotta say, best one hour of my life this year.


I also wanted to know why Peter couldn't teleport out of there, but the explanation someone else gave that Peter couldnt' focus on two powers at once works for me.



> Awesome! So what is Mr. Deveaux's ability, any guesses?


Dying with dignity and being Peter's soul.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

HFC!
Is the DVD set for sale yet? 
WOW WOW WOW!


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Who wants to place bets on Parkman surviving?


He can't survive, he has a JJ Abrams movie to do.


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Well he had a lot going on just then, but it is plausible. He probably knew from the comic that it would happen so he let it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Definitely anti-climatic. Of course it could have been a cliff hangar like Jericho with the series being canceled. Pick your poison.


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

MAgic turtle!!!


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Nice ending!

I think what I like most is that it ENDED! I loved every minute of it, but I just don't want to be led on all of the time. It was nice to end the season looking forward to next season, but not be hanging on all summer. It's nice to do it that way instead of doing the normal cliff-hanger routine.

I don't know about Sylar. My first impression with that final scene was that it was just a shot of his blood draining into the drain. I didn't take it to mean he got away or something. I couldn't see how he could with all of those people there. I just assumed he was dead. It sure looked like he did.

"Call me Noah" was sweet! That was a great little treat they threw in. I love that they do things like that.

I could've used more fireworks too, but it was still very satisfying seeing everyone pull together like that.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, Nikki finally redeemed herself in everybody's eyes?


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

{exhales} God, I love this show. Even though there are a couple of things I would have liked to see (or see differently) tonight, I was still sitting on the edge of the couch leaning towards the TV during every single minute.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> HFC!
> Is the DVD set for sale yet?
> WOW WOW WOW!


+1 on the DVD set... I'm so ready to watch the season all over again via DVD!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> I don't know about Sylar. My first impression with that final scene was that it was just a shot of his blood draining into the drain. I didn't take it to mean he got away or something. I couldn't see how he could with all of those people there. I just assumed he was dead. It sure looked like he did.


That wasn't a liquid flowing, that was a smear, as if someone dragged him, or he dragged himself. (Which, I suppose, opens it up for the Big Bad that we learned about tonight... could've been him/her/it grabbing Sylar's body and dragging it away. I just assume it was Sylar dragging himself away.)


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Wait... what big bad?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now this.... THIS is the way to do a story arc over one season.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

drew2k said:


> You'd also have to ask what kind of story Bennet et al came up with to tell the cops. I mean, they're standing outside the building where a major figure, Linderman, was just killed, and for all we know, someone may have already found Thompson's body.


Can't Linderman heal? Didn't he show us that, at one point? 
I may be confused...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

So ... when Candace was knocked unconscious her image changed from Jessica back to ... Candace. She hinted strongly to Micah that her Candace image is not her real appearance, so shouldn't we have seen a different body than the one we were accustomed to seeing when she lost control of her power?


----------



## shaunrose (Sep 13, 2001)

drew2k said:


> However, I still want to know Mama Petreelli's power


Is it possibly the power of persuasion? It looked like she kept touching Nathan when she was trying to convince him to go along with her plan. Could she have some type of mind control ability?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> HFC!
> Is the DVD set for sale yet?
> WOW WOW WOW!


Releases Aug 28th. $39 at Amazon.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Wait... what big bad?


The one that can see Molly when she tries to find him.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Wait... what big bad?


The Big Bad is the only person that Molly won't "find", because when Molly locates him, the Big Bad can "see" Molly. He's apparently more powerful than Sylar.


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So ... when Candace was knocked unconscious her image changed from Jessica back to ... Candace. She hinted strongly to Micah that her Candace image is not her real appearance, so shouldn't we have seen a different body than the one we were accustomed to seeing when she lost control of her power?


I thought this too. I was waiting for the Ugly Betty to show up, but no we got the hottie.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Wait... what big bad?


The one who Molly said was "worse than the boogeyman" and who can see her when she thinks of him.

Probably Gharlane of Eddor. 

Let's see who gets THAT reference.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Wait... what big bad?


The guy so bad that the little girl didn't even want to think about him... because it meant he could then see her.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Wait... what big bad?


"So you can find anyone in the world, you just need to think about them?"
"Almost anyone"
"Almost?"
"There's only one that I can't."
"Who's that? Is it someone bad, like the boogeyman?"
"No, he's a lot worse."
"Why don't you want to find him?"
"Because when I think about him, he can see me."


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> Can't Linderman heal? Didn't he show us that, at one point?
> I may be confused...


He can heal others.

The only person we've seen with the power to heal herself is Claire (and Peter via leeching Claire's power). We also saw that Claire could only heal herself when her brain was intact, which Linderman's isn't.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Can't Linderman heal? Didn't he show us that, at one point?
> I may be confused...


I think Linderman was shown to restore life (in the only case I recall seeing it was in the hotel kitchen with a dead or dying plant), but I don't think we've seen that he can heal himself. It might even be impossible since DL essentially scrambled Linderman's brain.

ETA: I'm tying quite often tonight with my duplicate answers!


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

Well then I change my vote. I think the big bad took Sylar.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> "Noah, I'd like you to build me an ark...."
> I can't tell you why I'm channeling Bill Cosby, it just seems to fit.
> 
> All in all, a great finale, especially with Richard Roundtree back AND able to see Peter..


Maybe it's a metaphorical ark. Remember who Noah used to work for...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It was a good episode, but I do have the feeling I was let down somehow. I guess I just expected something more but I'm not really sure what.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I really wish they'd have pushed it out to 90 minutes. It was clear they had SO much more they wanted to do. 

"You look bad ass." is probably my favorite line from the series. 

I'm curious to see who the "other" boogieman is. They're clearly laying groundwork for a future villain.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Grumpy Pants said:


> Well then I change my vote. I think the big bad took Sylar.


I like that idea


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I think Linderman was shown to restore life (in the only case I recall seeing it was in the hotel kitchen with a dead or dying plant), but I don't think we've seen that he can heal himself. It might even be impossible since DL essentially scrambled Linderman's brain.


He also healed Nathan's wife's injury (and gave her the ability to appear on two prime time shows simultaneously).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Skittles said:


> I really wish they'd have pushed it out to 90 minutes. It was clear they had SO much more they wanted to do.
> 
> "You look bad ass." is probably my favorite line from the series.
> 
> I'm curious to see who the "other" boogieman is. They're clearly laying groundwork for a future villain.


Color me disappointed when the 2hr finale I was expecting was just 1 hour.

I love the Volume 1 Volume 2 thing btw. Kring hired some folks who really know what they're doing since before this, he knew NOTHING about comics.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> It was a good episode, but I do have the feeling I was let down somehow. I guess I just expected something more but I'm not really sure what.


For me, I guess it was 7 years of Buffy that led me to expect more... when you have an imminent apocalypse, you *have * to have a giant battle to prevent it, with the heroes coming out on top (usually just barely).

There really wasn't a giant battle in this episode. Instead, it was almost theatrical, with the featured players coming out onto the stage and giving their lines and going through their particular motions when their cue comes up, then moving off stage to allow the next character to step up and deliver their line.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

drew2k said:


> So ... when Candace was knocked unconscious her image changed from Jessica back to ... Candace. She hinted strongly to Micah that her Candace image is not her real appearance, so shouldn't we have seen a different body than the one we were accustomed to seeing when she lost control of her power?


We should have but this is a comic book TV show and women can't be over 120 lbs


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Right. It was the plant and Nathan's wife that were healed by him. Did he ever show any other powers? I don't know precisely why - but I'm feeling like he'll be back.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> So ... when Candace was knocked unconscious her image changed from Jessica back to ... Candace. She hinted strongly to Micah that her Candace image is not her real appearance, so shouldn't we have seen a different body than the one we were accustomed to seeing when she lost control of her power?


I don't think she hinted that at all. I think her talk to Micah was just to further mess with his head, just to remind him of her power in a way to keep him somewhat compliant.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Color me disappointed when the 2hr finale I was expecting was just 1 hour.
> 
> I love the Volume 1 Volume 2 thing btw. Kring hired some folks who really know what they're doing since before this, he knew NOTHING about comics.


I thought this was supposed to be a 2 hour finale as well. What happened?


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I think Peter is still alive. And thought the same as someone earlier, maybe Nathan dropped Peter and took off leaving Peter to explode knowing he could regen after hitting the ground.

J


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. Just @$^&%$ wow. :up:



LoadStar said:


> "So you can find anyone in the world, you just need to think about them?"
> "Almost anyone"
> "Almost?"
> "There's only one that I can't."
> ...


This gave me chills, both when I heard it and just reread it.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

tibruk said:


> I thought this was supposed to be a 2 hour finale as well. What happened?


The NBC promo department wrote a bad promo two weeks ago and made it seem like last week's episode was the lead-in to a 2 hour finale, rather than the first hour of a 2 hour finale.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

did anyone notice the roach that crawled out from the sewer after Sylar snuck off? Something about the shot made me think that Sylar has the ability to shapeshift or something and that he was actally the cockroach. Maybe that was just some sort of reference to the only organism that can survive a nuclear blast like Peter's but I don't think so.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone with last weeks episode wanna look back at the commercial for this week? I also SWEAR it said 2 hours...


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

:up: :up: :up: 

Regarding Peter not flying away on his own: Earlier in the episode he explained to Claire how he was scared and needed his brother to help him. When Peter was on the brink of going nuclear Nathan said "I won't leave you." I took it that Peter needed Nathan, just as he explained to Claire earlier.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

getbak said:


> The NBC promo department wrote a bad promo two weeks ago and made it seem like last week's episode was the lead-in to a 2 hour finale, rather than the first hour of a 2 hour finale.


Worse, months ago tv.com said it'd be a two hour finale, in addition to the previous 22 episodes.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Mikeyis4dcats said:



> anyone with last weeks episode wanna look back at the commercial for this week? I also SWEAR it said 2 hours...


2 weeks ago it said 2 hours over the next 2 Mondays.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

tibruk said:


> I thought this was supposed to be a 2 hour finale as well. What happened?


I read somewhere that it was to be a 2hr but then it was split between last week and this week.

I enjoyed the ending. Yes, a little anti climatic in the end but decent none-the-less. I predicted the ending. I said to my wife "now all we need is Nathan to fly in, grab him brother and then fly out with him so that hi could explode elsewhere". Lo and behold a couple of minutes later he did.

No i knew they wouldn't do this, well figured anyway, but it would have been cool to have actually had them fail and let New York blow - That would have been a surprise ending. But then that would have gone against the name of the show. Instead of Heroes, it would have had to be renamed Failures. 

This was the best one season show I have seen for a long time. I liked that it was wrapped up in once season and "Generations" can start fresh in the Fall.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> did anyone notice the roach that crawled out from the sewer after Sylar snuck off? Something about the shot made me think that Sylar has the ability to shapeshift or something and that he was actally the cockroach...


Sylar was a cockroach without shapeshifting.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

emandbri said:


> I'm not so sure, Nathan could have dropped Peter right before he exploded and flew off and saved himself.


Peter was emitting so much radiation that anything that got within {insert distance} yards of him should have died of radiation poisoning. To fly him off, Nathan had to grab him, so by all rights Nathan is dead -- if he didn't die in the explosion, he should die in agony as his hair falls out and his insides turn to mush.

That said, the writers might just ignore Peter's radiation emissions, or claim that he wasn't emitting anything harmful (unlike Ted, who was established to do so when his hands glowed); or they could get more realistic and introduce another person with Linderman-esque healing powers to save Nathan.



Grumpy Pants said:


> Wait... what big bad?
> ...
> "Just because I am paranoid, doesn't mean they aren't after me!"


Others have answered your question; I just have to comment on the irony that you missed the reference to the person who can peer back at Molly, given your sig.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> anyone with last weeks episode wanna look back at the commercial for this week? I also SWEAR it said 2 hours...


"Next Monday, this is it: The _Heroes_ season finale. Every dream. Every prophecy. Every moment has all been leading to this. The Heroes season finale, next Monday, on NBC."


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

OK, forget the Peter flying away by himself idea.

Claire was going to kill Peter to end the crisis and Nathan says that "there's another way". His great idea is that instead of Peter dying, Peter *and Nathan* die. I don't see how that's any better for anyone.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I don't think she hinted that at all. I think her talk to Micah was just to further mess with his head, just to remind him of her power in a way to keep him somewhat compliant.


So a "hint" and a "reminder" are not the same?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Why was it so hard for Claire (or Nathan for that matter) to kill Peter? She knows that he has her power to come back to life - they already discussed it, specifically for that exact scenario, in fact.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Completely disapointing outside hiro in ancient japan. No real battle between peter and sylar nothing really happening at all. This ranks right up there with greys as most disapointing finale of the year. I guess the budget was not there for a real finale for this type of show.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> OK, forget the Peter flying away by himself idea.
> 
> Claire was going to kill Peter to end the crisis and Nathan says that "there's another way". His great idea is that instead of Peter dying, Peter *and Nathan* die. I don't see how that's any better for anyone.


because it saves Claire the grief of knowing she murdered someone, even if it was to save the world. He made the ultimate sacrifice for his daughter's benefit. And maybe even somehow we'll find out that Nathan survives.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> OK, forget the Peter flying away by himself idea.
> 
> Claire was going to kill Peter to end the crisis and Nathan says that "there's another way". His great idea is that instead of Peter dying, Peter *and Nathan* die. I don't see how that's any better for anyone.


Not really. I gathered that Peter will survive. Nathan was willing to give up his own life so Peter could live.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> OK, forget the Peter flying away by himself idea.
> 
> Claire was going to kill Peter to end the crisis and Nathan says that "there's another way". His great idea is that instead of Peter dying, Peter *and Nathan* die. I don't see how that's any better for anyone.


Well, that's just it... Peter can heal himself, in theory - Mama Petrelli said as much in this episode to Claire. "Thanks to you, he can survive." Nathan was basically sacrificing himself so that Peter can carry on.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> Why was it so hard for Claire (or Nathan for that matter) to kill Peter? She knows that he has her power to come back to life - they already discussed it, specifically for that exact scenario, in fact.


I thought they discussed exactly where she should hit him so that he couldn't regenerate. They both knew that if she hit him in the right spot, that was the end of him. At least that's how I understood it.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

kjnorman said:


> ...it would have been cool to have actually had them fail and let New York blow - That would have been a surprise ending. But then that would have gone against the name of the show. Instead of Heroes, it would have had to be renamed Failures.


Well, I'm ready...


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> OK, forget the Peter flying away by himself idea.
> 
> Claire was going to kill Peter to end the crisis and Nathan says that "there's another way". His great idea is that instead of Peter dying, Peter *and Nathan* die. I don't see how that's any better for anyone.


Actually, in 'Five Years Gone', we learned that Peter did explode in that timeline - and did survive - so the choice was - Claire shoots Peter, killing him (assuming she hits him in that special spot) - or Nathan allows Peter to safely explode - dying in the process.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> The one who Molly said was "worse than the boogeyman" and who can see her when she thinks of him.
> 
> Probably Gharlane of Eddor.
> 
> Let's see who gets THAT reference.


I know the reference because a friend of mine used to use the name on BBSs and Newsgroups before he passed away a few years ago. RCrew used to work with him too.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Overall a really good finale. Loose ends were tied up and new ones were unraveled. That being said, I too am disappointed with the final battle. I think Sylar went down a little too easy. I would have liked to see him and Peter duke it out a little more. Nathan's appearance and mini-monologue was painful. If Peter was in the middle of a chain reaction, then why was everyone getting close to him? 

Add me to the list that the Big Bad Guy took Sylar's body. But why was his body left unattended by the Police? Wouldn't someone have noticed this big blood smear trailing to the sewer?

AAAARRRGGGH!!! Maybe some of this will be answered in the Origins series. Still, better than 3/4 of the crap on TV currently.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

stalemate said:


> I thought they discussed exactly where she should hit him so that he couldn't regenerate. They both knew that if she hit him in the right spot, that was the end of him. At least that's how I understood it.


I think you're right about that, now that I think about it. But why not shoot him somewhere else? What's the worst that would have happened? He was already inching towards blowing up - a bullet to his chest could speed it up or stop it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Well, that's just it... Peter can heal himself, in theory - Mama Petrelli said as much in this episode to Claire. "Thanks to you, he can survive." Nathan was basically sacrificing himself so that Peter can carry on.


But practically, he had to die. The only alternatives are for him to carry on (in which case he becomes even more powerful as he meets more Heroes, which means playing the up-the-ante game that always ends in gibberish), or he becomes de-powered (which doesn't really give them anything to work with story-wise). This is probably the most satisfying way to wrap up a virtually omnipotent character.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But practically, he had to die. The only alternatives are for him to carry on (in which case he becomes even more powerful as he meets more Heroes, which means playing the up-the-ante game that always ends in gibberish), or he becomes de-powered (which doesn't really give them anything to work with story-wise). This is probably the most satisfying way to wrap up a virtually omnipotent character.


Well, I understand your point, but that's a shame, then, as Peter was my favorite character.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But practically, he had to die. The only alternatives are for him to carry on (in which case he becomes even more powerful as he meets more Heroes, which means playing the up-the-ante game that always ends in gibberish), or he becomes de-powered (which doesn't really give them anything to work with story-wise). This is probably the most satisfying way to wrap up a virtually omnipotent character.


Since Peter has survived a nuclear explosion before, I dont know how the writers could explain that he was killed this time - and if Sylar did survive, then Peter is still necessary. He can sulk for a while at a loss of his brother - until Sylar is rediscovered and Peter springs into action again... this is typical of comic books anyway - how many times has a hero defeated a villain, only to face him one more time? And if the 'big bad' gets hold of Sylar, and Sylar somehow consumes that power - then it will be even more important for Peter to still exist.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> I think you're right about that, now that I think about it. But why not shoot him somewhere else? What's the worst that would have happened? He was already inching towards blowing up - a bullet to his chest could speed it up or stop it.


Peter was going to blow earlier, and passed out.

His hands stopped glowing, problem solved (for the moment).

If someone "killed" him, it might be enough to cause another delay.

Personally, I don't understand how he could have less control than he had the day he first met Ted, and stopped himself then.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with the "big bad" taking sylar and thats because of what the voice over implies as they are wrapping up at the crime scene. Right as they fly over the blood smear to the sewer...
"The simple human need to find a kindred. To connect. And to know in our hearts... that we are not alone."


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But practically, he had to die...


Nope.

Established already the nuclear blast wouldn't kill him.

Hiro and Ando's little trip to the future.

Peter had lost it, blown up New York, and then regenerated.

Same thing would have happened this time.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Personally, I don't understand how he could have less control than he had the day he first met Ted, and stopped himself.


True, and he doesnt go around stuck on invisible mode either or just floating away...


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't think Peter is dead, Nathan probably. What I have questions about is Simone's father, if he had the power, why didn't Simone? Why do I have the impression, looking back on it, that Simone's father triggered Peter's ability? He could see Peter when he was invisible. Was he dreaming or did he momentarily go back in time or was Simone's father still "around" and using a dream state to communicate with Peter? Too many questions! For me this segment of the show left me hanging!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I don't think Peter is dead, Nathan probably. What I have questions about is Simone's father, if he had the power, why didn't Simone? Why do I have the impression, looking back on it, that Simone's father triggered Peter's ability? He could see Peter when he was invisible. Was he dreaming or did he momentarily go back in time or was Simone's father still "around" and using a dream state to communicate with Peter? Too many questions! For me this segment of the show left me hanging!


This just reminded me ... didn't Peter have a few dreams throughout the season that the audience was allowed to view along with Peter? I think there was a scene from the very beginning of the season when Peter was still caring for Mr. Deveaux where Mr. Devaux was in Peter's dreams, telling Peter something ... Anyone recall what that was?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

About Candice...in last weeks episode, while Candice was eating fries Micah said "I have a cousin that eats like you, he's huge!" and she said "So am I" all for us, not for him to hear (I assume), then she went on about how the wolrd sucks because people are mean just on the fact of how people look (implying thats not her real appearence), then voting she says "how do you know this isn't how I really look...So seeing her as her and not a fat blob was kind of dissappointing. Maybe that was just for the folks that didn't realize what was going on in the scene????

Man, DL should have made both of them invisible...no one would have been shot and there would be no need to put a fist sized hole in lindermans head.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I personally don't remember, but I do remember it was at the time Mr Deveaux died. As if he was in Peter's dream after his death, I could be remembering it wrong!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Something I just thought about.... all the people there when Sylar died had an ability except Mohender and HRG (Noah). I did enjoy how all of the heroes we've been watching develop over the season where in the same place at the same time. Peter even dreamed it, very cool to see that actually happen!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Test said:


> ...Man, DL should have made both of them invisible...no one would have been shot and there would be no need to put a fist sized hole in lindermans head.


Umm...

DL can't become invisible.

He becomes a phantom that can phase thru solid matter.

Maybe that's what you meant? I think he wanted to but didn't have the time.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I really was looking forward to a great ending. I really was hoping for something spectacular. I was incredibly let down. I could have done without Peter's flashback to Charles Deveaux. I was very disapointed in the "death" of Sylar. I was disapointed in Nathan for coming back & committing suicide by flying Peter into space.

<rant> And if we want to get technical here, a nuclear explosion over a city would cause an EMP that would basically wipe out all electronics. Let it happen over NYC & you may as well have let the bomb go off on the ground. Then again, it is just a show about superheroes. </rant>

Overall, I was hoping for a lot more. This show has the potential to leave us with a massive cliffhanger that would bring millions back for the season premier in the fall. Instead, they pretty much wrapped everything up in a nice little package with some loose ends & a final scene that was basically a rip off of a bad Quantum Leap episode. I can only assume that the subtitled expletive that Hiro muttered was actually "Oh boy!" a la Dr. Sam Beckett.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Test said:


> About Candice...in last weeks episode, while Candice was eating fries Micah said "I have a cousin that eats like you, he's huge!" and she said "So am I" all for us, not for him to hear (I assume), then she went on about how the wolrd sucks because people are mean just on the fact of how people look...So seeing her as her and not a fat blob was kind of dissappointing. Maybe that was just for the folks that didn't realize what was going on in the scene????
> 
> Man, DL should have made both of them invisible...no one would have been shot and there would be no need to put a fist sized hole in lindermans head.


DL can't make anyone invisible. His hero ability is passing through matter.

As for Candice, I personally believe that was just an indication of a self-image problem, akin to anorexia or similar. That would be rather poetic justice, really - a person able to make others see her as just about anyone, but can't change the way she looks at herself... no one, including herself, can see her as what she really looks like.

A glamour would be the one ability someone who has a self-image problem would want, after all... if you can't make yourself believe you're attractive, may as well make others believe it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Nope.
> 
> Established already the nuclear blast wouldn't kill him.
> 
> ...


I mean practically. If he survives, the writers will be faced with an inevitable decline into triteness as his power just grows and grows. Storywise, they're much better off without him.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I mean practically. If he survives, the writers will be faced with an inevitable decline into triteness as his power just grows and grows. Storywise, they're much better off without him.


If Milo will come back, it's all good.

The world needs Superman.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Oh cool....

Fire up your tivo's and re watch when Sylar is in Issac's loft about to paint - his eyes flash all sorts of images. Now... pause and single frame through them. They pretty much play out the ending scenes, right there in the first 10 minutes. This includes frames from after the fight with Sylar, Nate and Peter, Parkman being loaded into the ambulance, etc...

If Sylar saw these as well - he may well have known how things might play out - and might have seen himself slink off after being stabbed. This may partally explain why he seemed to have let it happen...

Then when he hits the ground - we get a new set of flashes in his eyeballs - mostly of him murdering people. But I couldn't tell if they were victims from the past, or the future...

Someone with a better memory of his past victims go check for me 

-Ken


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Absolutely freakin' awesome season of TV. So much to take in, so much to have enjoyed, and gonna have a hell of a hard time waiting for HD-DVDs of this series which are *must buy* discs for me :up:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Umm...
> 
> DL can't become invisible.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it was because he didn't have time, or because he realized that if he didn't take the bullet, and phased himself, the bullet would have still gone through him and hit Nikki. At such a close range, I would have expected the bullet to be through-and-through, hitting Nikki anyway, but it must have hit bone, which ended up saving Nikki.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

I expected WAY more out of the end of Volume one. I'm not really sure what, but it seemed really anti-climatic to me. Rest of the show was really good for the most part...the end...ho-hum. The opening scenes of Volume two get a thumbs up tho!!
Who lets Sylar slink off or get dragged away by the bad bad man??? Lame...
Am I the only one who expected to see more heroes die off in the ep?
Apparently Nathan has super-hearing now since he could hear Peter say "shoot me...there's no other way" to Claire before he swooped in from above a sky-scraper and told Claire "yes there is"... WTF?? What gives with THAT???
Peter and Sylar have clashed before. That pretty much means that Peter's had Sylar's powers for a while. Last ep he could get a grip on the thermo-nuclear power in time for Claire to not have to waste him. But in this one he can't? Huh? What? I know, I know, I know, it's that he absorbed ALL of Sylar's powers and it overloaded him and he couldn't control it blah, blah, blah. Are you serious?? 
And who has the power to magically create manhole's?? Cuz, there ain't one around until the blood trail bout ohhhhhhh five feet from the stabbing, slumping, and falling over.
arrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Good series tho...on the whole. The end was just a let down of sorts. I guess maybe I expected too much. Can't wait for Volume two tho....


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Sadara said:


> I personally don't remember, but I do remember it was at the time Mr Deveaux died. As if he was in Peter's dream after his death, I could be remembering it wrong!


I remember Deveaux talking to Simone about having a dream where he was flying with Peter... I assume he absorbed the "dream power" from him since he started having the dreams around the time he started caring for him.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Unbelievable. The show left as many loose ends as it tied up. I can't wait for next season.

I, too, was a little disappointed in the final battle. It wasn't very apocolytic. I guess I also watched too much Buffy. Really good episode anyway. I was glad to see someone get a happy ending, namely Claire and Noah walking off into the proverbial sunset to put their family back together.



LoadStar said:


> ...So, we have a complete name for HRG... Noah Bennett. Somehow it fits, dunno why. It just sounds right.


This isn't the only show with a Noah Bennett. There's a character on Passions with the same name. And that show is almost as much of a comic book sometimes as Heroes, although Heroes is a million times better.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I'm not sure if it was because he didn't have time, or because he realized that if he didn't take the bullet, and phased himself, the bullet would have still gone through him and hit Nikki. At such a close range, I would have expected the bullet to be through-and-through, hitting Nikki anyway, but it must have hit bone, which ended up saving Nikki.


I think the poster meant why not phase himself AND his wife ... I guess it was a spontaneous reaction from him ....


----------



## paksen (Feb 7, 2002)

Wow! A season worth of great TV. Granted this episode was a bit of a let down. Still the whole season was good TV. I liked that they tied things up and intro'd a new bigger badder guy. We're not left with a thousand unanswered questions ala Lost.


Drat Sylar's probably not gone for good. Parkman probably is though.
I think both the Petrelli boys survived. Shouldn't DL have been in an ambulance as well?

One gripe... Why did Clare let Momma Petrelli take her phone? Why not '[email protected]#[email protected]#, it's MY phone!'
And we have our junior heroes... Micah and Molly. Bet they'll be playmates.

Time to go place my order for the DVD.

Paksen


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

stalemate said:


> I thought they discussed exactly where she should hit him so that he couldn't regenerate. They both knew that if she hit him in the right spot, that was the end of him. At least that's how I understood it.


Problem is that a bullet to the spine or wherever they thought it should go wouldn't kill him or Claire. Heck, if a huge sliver of glass can be dug out of the back of his skull/spine surely a tiny bullet can??????? Peter and Claire have to die Highlander style...it's the only way.
And while I'm at it...just where did they come up with this cockamamie idea that a shot to the third vertebra, or thereabout would snuff him out? They barely understand their powers, yet they Einstein this one??


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Huh. Ok, I'm glad to have a complete story done... at the same time, I'd have liked to see a little more fireworks... a little bigger battle to save the world, that sort of thing. This was a little anticlimactic, if you ask me. There was a bit of a feeling of "ok, we've already said this, this, and this will happen, now we've got to show them," a feeling of going through the motions if you will.


I'm sure this has been seconded (and thirded and fourthed and...) by now, but I completely agree. It was cool the way they brought everyone together there, but it all ended kind of lamely. All those powers at work, and Sylar goes down in a simple fistfight? And after being quick enough to stop bullets, he stands there and lets Hiro run fifteen feet at him and stab him with the sword? And, aside from the fact that the plot required it, I never really got why Peter couldn't control the power he got from Sprague. Sprague could. Sylar could.

Flaws in the ending aside, this was a strong first season.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

paksen said:


> Drat Sylar's probably not gone for good.


 That's a real bummer. That character almost ruins the series for me. Almost.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JMikeD said:


> That's a real bummer. That character almost ruins the series for me. Almost.


Generally I really wish the series creators would not change things from their original vision. That's often where series go wrong, I think. Compromising that story because they want to keep a character around simply because he/she was more popular than expected is risking the originality and freshness that got the story to this point in the first place.

That said, I think I'd like the show a LOT less without Milo Ventimiglia, so he better stay around for a long time.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> DL can't make anyone invisible. His hero ability is passing through matter.


And allowing a person he touches to do the same. He could have made the bullet pass through himself and Nikki.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I'm not sure if it was because he didn't have time, or because he realized that if he didn't take the bullet, and phased himself, the bullet would have still gone through him and hit Nikki...


But we're replying NOT to a suggestion that DL could have saved himself, but rather to the suggestion that he could have phased both himself and Nikki.

My reply was that "I think he wanted to but didn't have the time".


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I think it was wonderful that there wasn't a city block destroying final battle.

For one our heros are not destroying the city and showing people with powers to be bad.

For two they ended it rather neatly for a show that is going on.

Its freaking wonderful to see something different in the shows they give to America. When a storyline can be given and finished and ended and not dragged on for sixteen seasons. That a show is willing to go froward on the force of how good it is. That a show is willing to give you an entire story stretched across the entire season instead of villains of the week.

People are so used to being spoon fed huge endgame battles and dragged from season to season with the stories, its nice for them to end.

Stories have a start and an end and the best ones are the ones that are told. Not the ones that drag on, empty for six seasons because we can make money off of it and then our writers dry up and our concepts go down the toilet and everyone is disappointed in us for ruining it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, I was close:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5154290&&#post5154290

-- Don


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Huh. Ok, I'm glad to have a complete story done... at the same time, I'd have liked to see a little more fireworks... a little bigger battle to save the world, that sort of thing. This was a little anticlimactic, if you ask me. There was a bit of a feeling of "ok, we've already said this, this, and this will happen, now we've got to show them," a feeling of going through the motions if you will.)


It kind of reminds me of the ending for Carnivale. After all that buildup, you expect a spectacular ending.

As for sylar crawling away, I can't remember, did he kill the invisble guy at some point?


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

nirisahn said:


> I was glad to see someone get a happy ending, namely Claire and Noah walking off into the proverbial sunset to put their family back together.


Can someone remind me: where is Noah's wife and son?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Im greatly disappointed by this episode. Bad acting... Molly topping the list. Things that happened were predictable. The first few episodes of the season were far superior than this.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> OK, forget the Peter flying away by himself idea.
> 
> Claire was going to kill Peter to end the crisis and Nathan says that "there's another way". His great idea is that instead of Peter dying, Peter *and Nathan* die. I don't see how that's any better for anyone.


I'm still wondering about this too. First, I'm kind of assuming that Nathan probably didn't think that Peter would survive the blast either way - on the ground or in the air.

Some possibilities:
- After Claire escaped he decided that he couldn't bear the thought of his daughter seeing him as a bad guy
- Mama Petrelli was right - Nathan really was the strong one, he really did save the world. Just not in the way that she thought he would.
- Nathan wanted to use "another way" because he wasn't certain of the reliability of a bullet being able to stop Peter from exploding and had more confidence in his ability to fly him away.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I friggin loved it! 

And i'm really happy that Ando didn't die. I was sure he was goner and I was bummed out.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been watching Hiro looking up from a grassy field (in the intros) all season long. Nice to finally see where it comes from.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

RickStrobel said:


> I'm still wondering about this too. First, I'm kind of assuming that Nathan probably didn't think that Peter would survive the blast either way - on the ground or in the air...


Mamma Petrelli said, in front of Nathan, that even if Peter exploded, Claire had made it possible for Peter to regenerate.

We saw that in the future, Peter had exploded and yet was still alive.

Both we and the characters knew Peter wouldn't die in the explosion.

Nathan sacrificed himself to save New York.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

*Thud*

I was disappointed. After the build up all season for the bomb, etc., I was expecting a lot more. I thought it was all very corny. No offense meant to those who really enjoyed it.

I think I would have preferred the "terrorist" plot that was supposed to be the way the show unfolded.

More info here: "The Engineer"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Nathan sacrificed himself to save New York.


In sacrificing himself, Nathan proved himself to be a true hero.

Wonder how Mama Petrelli is going to react to all of this?


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

My question is, what happens to the EMP from the bomb?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ugh. I thought the last few episodes were far and away the weakest of the season. Definitely not getting me hyped for next season.

As others have said, DL not phasing the bullet through both of them, Candace not reverting to her actual self, and nobody chopping off Sylar's head are all lame plot devices. Not sure how Zachary Quinto became so popular that they wanted to keep him, but I think it may have ruined the series for me. Bummer, I really liked it in the beginning. 

And what happened to Hiro's ability to freeze time? Why was he only using the teleportation? And couldn't Sylar melt the sword as it touched him, basically making that sort of "death" impossible. I think the writers got in over their heads.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

great show, loved the quote to Hiro from Ando at the end 

Can't wait for the DVDs to watch it all again from start-to-finish w/the wife, she's not watched it at all this year!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

You guys are really over thinking this. It's not about what "COULD" have happened-it's about what did happen and it was a great episode! Things could have plaed out differently but they played out this way. 

This is what reading comic books has always been like for me. "Why didn't Jean Grey just telekinetically stop that thing?" or "Why didn't Professor X just make this person do that?"

Because then it would be boring and there would be no drama. Deal.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

By the way I just watched it again and at the end, the Japanese guys say "Kensai". So they're either talking about Hiro or the mysterious dude on the horse with the Godsend emblem.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

A couple things.

1) Nobody has mentioned how cool the Claire swan dive was.

2) If Peter survives, he has now been in the presence of DL. Invisibility combined with phasing. What a great combination.

And I'm pretty sure that the new "big bad" referred to is the one that can see Molly when she thinks about him.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

drew2k said:


> The Big Bad is the only person that Molly won't "find", because when Molly locates him, the Big Bad can "see" Molly. He's apparently more powerful than Sylar.


That doesn't follow. Scary != more powerful.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

secondclaw said:


> Actually, in 'Five Years Gone', we learned that Peter did explode in that timeline - and did survive - so the choice was - Claire shoots Peter, killing him (assuming she hits him in that special spot) - or Nathan allows Peter to safely explode - dying in the process.


Why that special spot? We know that unconsciousness stops the buildup. So does Peter, when he collapsed in the alley trying to stop it. So, shoot Peter in the chest a few times, "killing" him and immediately stopping him from exploding. When he awakens after regenerating everything should be A-OK. The characters' reasoning is flawed, _permanent_ death shouldn't be necessary. Plus there was absolutely no reason to assume that using the nuclear explosion power would hurt its wielder. Comic book powers don't work like that; it's another bad assumption by the characters.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Very disappointed in the finale. Like others have mentioned, the last few episodes were the weakest. I think that Kring is falling into the "Twin Peaks" trap. This does not bode well for season 2.

The final battle was probably my main sore spot. The previous 22 episodes built up to this? Sylar can stop bullets in mid-air but couldn't stop a clumsy sword attack from Hiro? Ugh.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

We pretty much were going to see Hiro "kill" Sylar. I'm not sure what a big giant Sylar/Peter fight would have accomplished except for the pyrotechnics.

As for the killing, it wasn't handled that great. They should have had Hiro teleport from where he first came in, to right next to Sylar so there'd be no "why did Sylar just let himself be killed".

-smak-


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Totally, smak! I was just thinking of that. And also they should have had all the heroes come at Sylar at once, and he fights them off. Instead of the one at a time thing.

Or what would have been really cool is if Sylar had used his telekinesis to throw Hiro away, and Hiro had teleported himself so his trajectory was aimed right back at Sylar, stabbing him in the gut as he came at him through the air.

But still a good episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> As for the killing, it wasn't handled that great. They should have had Hiro teleport from where he first came in, to right next to Sylar so there'd be no "why did Sylar just let himself be killed".


Unless there's SUPPOSED to be "why did Sylar just let himself get killed."

But I agree, I found the apocalyptic finale not very apocalyptic and not even very final--it was just too arbitrary. It would have been nice if everything had been building up to something, instead of (as it turns out) everything piling up and then just ending. It was a so-so finish to a spectacular season, and while this is still probably my second-favorite show on television, it's a bit of a disappointment that they could sustain that spectacular lever for just one more episode.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gastrof said:


> We saw that in the future, Peter had exploded and yet was still alive.
> 
> Both we and the characters knew Peter wouldn't die in the explosion.


I thought Future Peter was really Sylar?

(I could be confused.)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Nathan sacrificed himself to save New York.


Exactly, a true Hero, they passed the official "can it make Diane cry" test.

But this does mean that he can't be President (unless Syler takes his place)
But then that means Syler needs Candice's power at some point.

I was however disappointed in the fact that the scenes from the NYC street earlier in the season never came to pass.

Flipside is that I just love the fact that the the 5 years from now logic is thrown in a tizzy. (and my brain hurts...)


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> Exactly, a true Hero, they passed the official "can it make Diane cry" test.
> 
> But this does mean that he can't be President (unless Syler takes his place)
> But then that means Syler needs Candice's power at some point.
> ...


Remember that the "5 years from now" is just one of many *possible* futures. They obviously were able to change things so that future will not happen.

Overall I enjoyed the episode outside the final 10 minutes. I felt very let down by not having a huge battle. But then it kinda makes sense in that most of the Heroes have never actually met, some barely know how to use their powers and they certainly don't have any idea of teamwork or how to work together ala the X-Men.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

RE: Volume 2: Generations

I think most of season two will actually be about other Heroes with powers. In particular they may focus on the "previous generation" of Linderman, Hiro's Dad and company. If I remember my comics lore when they actually change volumes it typically means mostly new characters or new directions.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hiro popped into the past at the exact moment when kensai's powers activated due to the eclipse... possibly.

The battle was anti-climactic because if peter went to real battle with him he'd have exploded.

Ted couldn't control his powers at first either. Sylar repeatedly demonstrated superior control over the powers he stole.

Peter instantly figured out how to use nikki's strength. That was kind of cool.

Seemed to me like there was some revisionist parts in the episode. Did Nikki say "Why didn't you let the bullet phase through you" in last week's episode? Maybe I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm disappointed so many people were disappointed in the ending! I honestly did NOT want NY to be blown up! I thought the most interesting thing about it all, was Peter being exposed to all of Slyar's abilities and the other heroes he's never been around. I was actually very glad for a calm ending and there were enough questions left unanswered in this final episode that I'm already looking forward to next season!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bonscott87 said:


> RE: Volume 2: Generations
> 
> I think most of season two will actually be about other Heroes with powers. In particular they may focus on the "previous generation" of Linderman, Hiro's Dad and company. If I remember my comics lore when they actually change volumes it typically means mostly new characters or new directions.


...although in recent interviews they've backed away from this, which is understandable given the popularity of the existing cast, but a little worrisome (I wonder if the relative fizzle of the finale wasn't due to last-minute changes to preserve more of the status quo than intended?). I hope the show doesn't fall victim to Miami Vice syndrome, where the original concept of the show, where it would have had dramatic movement, was backed away from because of the popularity of the stars, resulting in dramatic stasis.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

davezatz said:


> I thought Future Peter was really Sylar?
> 
> (I could be confused.)


You're thinking of Nathan, in the episode that showed what the future could be like in 5 years.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> Why that special spot? We know that unconsciousness stops the buildup. So does Peter, when he collapsed in the alley trying to stop it. So, shoot Peter in the chest a few times, "killing" him and immediately stopping him from exploding. When he awakens after regenerating everything should be A-OK. The characters' reasoning is flawed, _permanent_ death shouldn't be necessary. Plus there was absolutely no reason to assume that using the nuclear explosion power would hurt its wielder. Comic book powers don't work like that; it's another bad assumption by the characters.


Exactly... shoot him a few times in the chest and see what happens... Does the glowing diminish? Problem solved (at least temporarily). Glowing doesn't diminish? Then pick him up and fly him away. That would have taken the same or less time than the dialog between Nathan and Peter.

Overall I still liked it - but as others have said, it could have been better.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I doubt if Peter's dead. I'm predicting an amnesia storyline next season.

How the heck would Peter regenerate from a nuclear explosion? There'd be incinerated bits and pieces of him flung out over a very, very large area. Maybe he's like a new model Terminator.

Ando and Claire were my two favorite characters of the show.

I really liked that all the Heroes were together at the end.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Peter was shown to be unstable the last time he was around Sylar. Considering his fear of what he might do, his fear of Sylar, all the powers hes being exposed to as well, along with Sylar's warped DNA, he lost control of Ted's power which was an incredibly potent destructive force. Sylar being a potent destructive force did quite well with it. Ted had his point of going over the line where he couldn't come back, Clair doped him last time. People make decisions at the last minute and do what they think is best.

It was very well done.

Maybe next time they can sit back on a forum for a few days and kick around their options until they find one they like the best and then go and have their end game. Hiro can put it all on pause for them.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

This is still my favorite show on television, but I have to say this finale episode left me a tad underwhelmed. Maybe I have "viewer's remorse" - I just built up my expectations a bit too much, and now that the episode has come and gone I see it was just a good (not great) episode in a great series.

Others before me have mentioned a lot of the points I was thinking of while watching, but here are a few more I don't think are smeeks yet:

1. Speculation: I think the "Big Bad" is going to be Uluru. They've alluded to Uluru several times in the show, now, but it still hasn't paid off yet.

2. When Candace was fighting Niki, while Niki was still thinking that Candace actually was Jessica, why/how did Candace know to say "the wrong sister died" - how much of Jessica/Nikki's backstory was Candace privy to?

3. Earlier in the series, when showing the NYC showdown, Claude featured prominently - laughing inexplicably. Guess that was a red herring? I was half-expecting him to make a dramatic return from his swandive off the bridge.

4. Where were all the NYC pedestrians? The city seemed unusually deserted in this episode. I don't recall seeing any, at any point. Maybe I was just too focused on the action.

5. I wonder why Nathan ultimately changed his mind at the last minute, to swoop in and save Peter. He seemed pretty committed to his course prior to that.

6. When they showed Sylar's bloodsmear at the end, leading toward the sewer lid, did anyone else think that the bloodstain where he had been looked like a kokopelli figure or almost like one of those foxmen you see on Egyptian heiroglyphs? I admit I'm one to see everything as a rorschach blot. Just want to know if I was alone. I'll see if I can find a screen capture.

ETA:









Okay, so maybe not. Anyone else see it?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I liked Ando's line to Hiro, "You look badass!"

Then Hiro' reply, "Really?" <grin>

Hiro was our favorite character in this show; very likable. We looked forward to seeing him each week.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, that's just it... Peter can heal himself, in theory - Mama Petrelli said as much in this episode to Claire. "Thanks to you, he can survive." Nathan was basically sacrificing himself so that Peter can carry on.


That's the way I believe it will play out. Peter definitely survives, but I don't know about Nathan.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> 2. When Candace was fighting Niki, while Niki was still thinking that Candace actually was Jessica, why/how did Candace know to say "the wrong sister died" - how much of Jessica/Nikki's backstory was Candace privy to?


I suspect, given that she was assigned to impersonate Niki well enough to fool Micah, that she probably had Lindemann's full file on Niki/Jessica.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Glad Sylar died the way the comic book did
> 
> Thought it was a pretty good final ep


Excellent he didn't. That was a big mistake in opinion. Sylar needed to go and a new baddie for next season IMHO.


----------



## twincaminferno (Mar 6, 2006)

I got two questions maybe someone can answer...

1) Did the writers forget about Sylars power to melt metal? Couldnt he just melt Hiros sword?

2) Couldnt they just have The Haitian stop Peter from exploding?


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

zordude said:


> I felt like screaming this question at my tv.
> 
> Z


Or why couldn't they knock him out like they've done in the past. It didn't make any sense. Why couldn't Hiro transport himself back and help Peter??? Just so many holes it was laughable. Bad writing at the end.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Who the heck is Uluru?


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I thought I saw something in the blood smear too- looked like a person or doll on first glance. And seeing it here, it's even more clear...


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But practically, he had to die. The only alternatives are for him to carry on (in which case he becomes even more powerful as he meets more Heroes, which means playing the up-the-ante game that always ends in gibberish), or he becomes de-powered (which doesn't really give them anything to work with story-wise). This is probably the most satisfying way to wrap up a virtually omnipotent character.


I just don't think that they would kill off Peter, Claire or Hiro. Just Like I don't think Lost would kill off their main characters of Jack, Sawyer or Kate.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

On the whole 'Candace reverting to back to... Candace' thing, I think this was just a dropped ball on the part of the show. In the prior episode they clearly implied that Candace was fat (though there's admittedly some debate on that point in this thread), but I think this Q&A gives a definitive answer:



Spoiler






> *Q: B. Brus continues, "Last week you said concerning Candice, 'She can look like anyone and she happens to look like the beautiful Missy Perrigrym. Coincidence? Ability? What do you think? All we can say is pay attention to certain scenes in tonight's episode  'Landslide'  they give a little hint to Candice's true form.' It was the hug with Linderman. She gave extra room for her true girth!" Does someone need to hit the gym? We think so!*
> 
> A: Bingo. Yeah, we were talking about the fact that Micah said his fat cousin was huge and she said  So am I. But, I suppose the hug worked in that respect as well.


--The Question is a little hard to parse: it's a reader quoting a question posed by the writers, and then the reader offering his answer to the writer's question.

But the Answer from the writers is clear.



Spoilered only because it's a third party source. Probably didn't need to, but just playing it safe.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Who the heck is Uluru?


http://heroeswiki.com/Uluru


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Since Sylar is able to see the future, maybe he allowed himself to be stabbed so that the future he saw would come true. If that's the case, and Sylar was willing to take a sword to the gut to gain whatever he gains in the future, then that future is a scary place.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry if I'm smeeking - don't have time to read though the whole thread.

I knew that Sylar wasn't dead. I read somewhere that he was originally supposed to die, but they liked the actor so much, they signed him up for season two. I think there's potential to make him into a sidekick for "Big Bad" next year - as long as they don't over-use him.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Mamma Petrelli said, in front of Nathan, that even if Peter exploded, Claire had made it possible for Peter to regenerate.
> 
> We saw that in the future, Peter had exploded and yet was still alive.
> 
> ...


I forgot about Mamma saying that. "We" saw in the future that Peter survived along with Hiro and Ando. None of the other characters knew this. If I were Nathan I'd find it hard to believe that Peter would be able to survive the explosion.

The only ones who'd have any confidence that Peter would survive would be Hiro and Ando.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

danterner said:


> On the whole 'Candace reverting to back to... Candace' thing, I think this was just a dropped ball on the part of the show. In the prior episode they clearly implied that Candace was fat (though there's admittedly some debate on that point in this thread), but I think this Q&A gives a definitive answer:


*shrug* Clearly things evolve from the way they originally intend to write them to the way they actualy play out on screen, so I'm going to stick with my fanwank, thank you.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I knew that Sylar wasn't dead. I read somewhere that he was originally supposed to die, but they liked the actor so much, they signed him up for season two.


I would have rather not known that. :down:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I read somewhere that he was originally supposed to die, but they liked the actor so much, they signed him up for season two.


Bah! This is why I prefer movies.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

And you guys quoting him just insures others will be spoiled as well even if he goes back and adds spoiler tags.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very good finale to a great season.

One thing that no one here has mentioned...why were there two Micahs?! Can the shape-shifter chick have the ablity to create another being...albeit lifeless? 'Cause if she can, I must've missed that episode. And I don't think I missed any.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Very good finale to a great season.
> 
> One thing that no one here has mentioned...why were there two Micahs?! Can the shape-shifter chick have the ablity to create another being...albeit lifeless? 'Cause if she can, I must've missed that episode. And I don't think I missed any.


She is an illusionist. She can make you see whatever she wants you to see. So she is not creating another being. Just manipulating what you see.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Very good finale to a great season.
> 
> One thing that no one here has mentioned...why were there two Micahs?! Can the shape-shifter chick have the ablity to create another being...albeit lifeless? 'Cause if she can, I must've missed that episode. And I don't think I missed any.


There weren't two Micahs. Her ability wasn't really to shape-shift, but to alter other peoples' perception of reality. Remember when Micah tried to get away from her in the building a couple of episodes ago? Every door he opened in the hallway seemed to lead into the room he had just left. She explained that there was no sense in him running when she could just make him see whatever she wanted him to see.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Very good finale to a great season.
> 
> One thing that no one here has mentioned...why were there two Micahs?! Can the shape-shifter chick have the ablity to create another being...albeit lifeless? 'Cause if she can, I must've missed that episode. And I don't think I missed any.


Why not? He is just another object while lying there. If she can alter her image why not alter the image of the floor too look like a boy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Uncle Briggs said:


> I just don't think that they would kill off Peter, Claire or Hiro.


I suspect you're right. And I suspect their probable decision to keep Peter will be the doom of the show. He just wasn't built to be a long-term character, and trying to turn him into one is going to artificially constrain their storytelling in ways that I fear will be fatal.

I wish that television was the kind of medium where they could create a limited-duration character, and then stick to their guns regardless of popularity. But the economics of network TV make it so that they just keep making this mistake over and over again--building a show without thinking about long-term success, and then not being structured to handle long-term success when it happens. What happens so often is that they start out with a pedal-to-the-metal, damn the consequences freedom that makes the show great, but then find themselves constrained by their success, which limits the shows in ways that weren't a problem when nobody thought it was really going to make it.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Personally, I think the season ended perfectly for a show about "ordinary people with extraordinary abilities" as opposed to "ordinary people with extraordinary abilities that somehow develop ninja fighting and military weapon skills". Could the powers these people had have resulted in an epic battle that destroyed untold skyscrapers in the process? Sure, but as we saw with Hiro, having the power and using the power are two different things.

It's nice to think that if we had superpowers, we would all be legendary crime fighters just as we like to think of how well we could handle a potential hostage/terrorist situation. But when the reality of the situation occurs, we often react differently than we expect.

The fact that these people, despite their superpowers, are not superhuman is what I like about the show. These people are just regular people with abilities beyond what most people have. A soldier in the U.S. military wields a lot of power, power that might seem extraordinary to that of a soldier of ancient Rome. We have weapons today that can wipe out entire cities on the opposite side of the world in an instant. And yet, despite how much power we have, we are just as human today as we were in the past.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I was very disappointed by this episode along with the past five or six. I never liked the whole predicting the future thing because it limited what could happen down to the last few minutes of the finale. People are *****ing about numerous plotholes but this show has had similar plotholes since day one. I really hope they work more on continuity next year.

Really gets my goat about keeping Sylar alive. It just cheapens everything for me. He was meant to die. That whole ending was anti-climatic. I swear 24 had a bigger budget for its final episode, with 1/3 of the ratings.


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Maybe some of this will be answered in the Origins series.


The Origins series is not the history of the characters or even related to the characters. It will be six episodes that introduce six new characters in self-contained stories, and then you will be able to vote on who you want to see in season 3, American Idol style.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Lesson learned - If a time predicting comic book says you are going to get stab in the chest by a kid with a sword ... don't ignore it.!


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

What a horrible last 10 minutes. Cheesy. Felt like they had to rush to end this storyline in the final 10 minutes. All the characters show up and do a little bit of their power, most of it not working. Then a cheesy dialogue between brothers. Felt like they had no clue how to end the show from day 1.

Goes to show how genius LOST is.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

mask2343 said:


> What a horrible last 10 minutes. Cheesy. Felt like they had to rush to end this storyline in the final 10 minutes. All the characters show up and do a little bit of their power, most of it not working. Then a cheesy dialogue between brothers. Felt like they had no clue how to end the show from day 1.
> 
> Goes to show how genius LOST is.


When I realized it was 47 minutes in and the final confrontation hadn't even started, I groaned.


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

Two things - 

1. According to my friend at work (whose wife is Japanese), Hiro's "@#*&^%#*" comment is loosely translated as "Oh sh*t" (although she said he used an unusual and seldom-used way of pronouncing it).
2. Anyone think the guy on the horse in feudal Japan is Hiro's dad ? I thought the bottom of the face looked very George Takei-ish.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phodg said:


> 2. Anyone think the guy on the horse in feudal Japan is Hiro's dad ? I thought the bottom of the face looked very George Takei-ish.


Anyone think he _isn't_?

Didn't think so.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Anyone think he _isn't_?
> 
> Didn't think so.


I don't think he is. I think he's their ancestor, just like his dad told him.


----------



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

add me to the list of the ones disappointed by the last scene. Not sure why as we haven't seen any huge fight scenes before, but I guess I assumed we would've had something, at least let Sylar throw a fire ball or two, let Peter push on Sylar with his telekynsis, something. 

Not sure about the whole Peter absorbing Sylar's powers (at least all of them).

When Ted was in Noah's house, Noah said something about not shooting Ted because there's no telling what it would cause (would you shoot a regular nuke?)

Why didn't Peter or Hiro stop time, kill Sylar?

How did Niki's husband go from about to die to being wounded, walking around?

If Peter got close enough to get Niki's husband's powers, did he get Micah and the young girls also?

Still no sign of wireless girl (except in the comics)

Why not just hand Claire a knife to stab in his head instead of a gun.

What effect would a gun have if Peter or Claire were shot in the head.

Peter does know telekynesis, why hasn't he used it anymore since his training with the invisible guy.

What's the restrictions on Sylar's laser cutting? Why not just slice everyone up?


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

I find it somewhat amusing and rather sad the people disliked the finale because it didn't follow a cliche storyline. Personally I thought they did everything perfectly especially because they were ready for an epic showdown and didn't play that card.

As for the fate of Nathan, if I could fly that fast I'd get Peter up very high with lots of momentum so that he's clear of the city and then fling off at a right angle. At his speed I'd think he should have no trouble surviving. (It would cheapen the sentiment of sacrifice but what the heck.)

I too was telling Hiro to finish the job of offing Skylar. Of course being a comic book you can't ever completely finish the villain. We did see Skylar's eyes go blank which I took for him dying. I don't think he crawled away on his own. My money is on him being taken by the big bad.

All in all I think they handled everything VERY well. Sure there are a few nits to pick but what fun would we have if there weren't any?


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

The little girl has a very similar delivery to Haley Joel Osment in Sixth Sense. At the end when she is standing over Officer Parker going "Your my hero." I expected her to followup with... "I see dead people."


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

Billyh1026 said:


> Problem is that a bullet to the spine or wherever they thought it should go wouldn't kill him or Claire. Heck, if a huge sliver of glass can be dug out of the back of his skull/spine surely a tiny bullet can??????? Peter and Claire have to die Highlander style...it's the only way.
> And while I'm at it...just where did they come up with this cockamamie idea that a shot to the third vertebra, or thereabout would snuff him out? They barely understand their powers, yet they Einstein this one??


Funny you should mention Highlander....Right after Hiro stabs Sylar my wife says "Chop his head off...'There can be only one!'"


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I think when the DVD set is available, I'm going to rewatch the entire series and get a notepad out, make notes of when sylar "steals" someones ability and when Peter is around other Heroes, etc. It's the only way I think I'm going to be able to keep up with what abilities they are suppose to have!!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Zzot said:


> Funny you should mention Highlander....Right after Hiro stabs Sylar my wife says "Chop his head off...'There can be only one!'"


LOL, my husband said the same thing!!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Hmm, they are playing out Uluru different than I first perceived. When we first started seeing the rock monster in the Isaac's paintings, I had this idea that Simone was a shape-shifter and would be the rock monster.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Ooh, the online comic gives just a hint about the fate of one of the heroes injured in last night's finale.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

JMikeD said:


> That's a real bummer. That character almost ruins the series for me. Almost.


Well, if Peter survived the blast like most of us think he did, then he will need a nemesis. Sylar is the best choice for that role so far. The Big Bad Guy could be the one that only a group of heroes can defeat. Maybe a Galactus type or something?



whitson77 said:


> Or why couldn't they knock him out like they've done in the past. It didn't make any sense. Why couldn't Hiro transport himself back and help Peter??? Just so many holes it was laughable. Bad writing at the end.


I assume that the reason Hiro didn't 'port back was because he got so caught up by _sliding_ back to 1600's Japan.



NoThru22 said:


> The Origins series is not the history of the characters or even related to the characters. It will be six episodes that introduce six new characters in self-contained stories, and then you will be able to vote on who you want to see in season 3, American Idol style.


I get that. But it also doesn't mean that characters from this season can't make an appearance and clear up a thing or two that happened this season. They could mix that into whatever stories they have about other characters. Especially since they have control of the Walker System


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Could be smeeking.

When Hiro was talking to his father about going to find Ando I got some strong Empire Strikes Back vibes.

Reminded me a lot about Luke leaving Yoda to go to Cloud City.

J


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

needo said:


> The little girl has a very similar delivery to Haley Joel Osment in Sixth Sense. At the end when she is standing over Officer Parker going "Your my hero." I expected her to followup with... "I see dead people."


I pulled out the "I see dead people" line when she said "When I think about him, he sees me."


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I wonder if Peter got Molly's power? If he had Hiro and Molly's power, he could instantly transport to where anyone in the world was. There would never be another missing persons case ever. 

I was kind of hoping they would get away from the time travel aspect (it's stupid and bogs the show down) but apparently it will be a huge part of next year. I'm not too excited about it...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought this was a fine end to the season. "24" is still around for those wanting to see explosions, and the _The Matrix_ trilogy is available on DVD for corny super-human fight scenes. (Did this many people really want to see NYC blown up?!)

They did a good job on the suspense while they were in the Linderman bulding. It felt kind of like _Jurassic Park_, except with Sylar filling in for the dinosaurs.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

nlsinger said:


> I've been watching Hiro looking up from a grassy field (in the intros) all season long. Nice to finally see where it comes from.


Actually, the shot from the intros is from another episode. IIRC, it was when Hiro accidentally teleported back to Japan after failing to save Charlie. They just did similar camera angles on this one.



danterner said:


> Earlier in the series, when showing the NYC showdown, Claude featured prominently - laughing inexplicably. Guess that was a red herring? I was half-expecting him to make a dramatic return from his swandive off the bridge.


First, whatever Peter's dreams are, they aren't _literally_ prophetic, in the way that Isaac's paintings are. That scene with Claude from the dream didn't play out in exactly the way we saw it in Peter's dream; it was more figurative than literal -- a different location, different costumes, different actions, even different characters (Claude present in the dream but not in reality; Sylar absent from the dream but present in reality).

Second, Claude falling off the bridge was in a flashback sequence. That happened years before, at the end of Claude's employment with the Company. He then went into hiding and eventually met up with and helped train Peter. The last we saw of him, in story time, he was storming off because he blamed Peter for HRG and the Haitian having found him. Presumably he's in hiding again, probably not in NYC, since he knew it might be going boom. There's no story reason they couldn't bring him back, although I have no idea if Christopher Eccleston would be interested.

A few more general comments:


For those who are wondering why people didn't use their powers in particular ways in the final confrontation scene, remember that these are people who aren't, by and large, trained for battle but who've found themselves in an unknown situation. In such situations, people might not have time to think of the best action or response. Anybody who's been in an auto accident or other rapid and traumatic situation knows this.
In the previous timeline (seen in "Five Years Gone"), Peter said he's the one who exploded, and he obviously survived. Thus, we can be pretty sure that Peter can survive an explosion that he himself initiates (either that or he lied). In that timeline, though, he presumably exploded while on the ground. This time he exploded above the ground, and we don't know how far above ground he was. Thus, it's entirely reasonable to speculate that he won't survive. Perhaps he was in low orbit and will die of asphyxiation and burn up as his orbit decays before he can be rescued and regenerate. Perhaps he'll fall in the Atlantic Ocean and be eaten by sharks. Perhaps he'll hit the ground with such force that his brain will be destroyed, and his ability to regenerate along with it. Of course, this is just speculation -- or looked at another way, possible explanations should the producers decide not to bring the character back. This being a fantasy show, they'll certainly be able to explain his return if they decide to bring him back. I just don't think we should _assume_ that he'll survive, even though he did survive in "Five Years Gone."
My memory of the scene from an early episode (the second?) was that the explosion, as witnessed by Hiro while in police custody, occurred during the day. The climactic scene this time, and the explosion if it had occurred, was at night. I don't view this as a continuity problem given all the futzing with the timeline that's occurred; I just thought it was a (slightly) interesting point of comparison.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

WinBear said:


> Ooh, the online comic gives just a hint about the fate of one of the heroes injured in last night's finale.


Care to spoilerize it. I am not seeing anything about the fate of one of the heroes.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

Zzot said:


> Funny you should mention Highlander....Right after Hiro stabs Sylar my wife says "Chop his head off...'There can be only one!'"





Sadara said:


> LOL, my husband said the same thing!!


Maybe you guys are married to the wrong spouse...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I get that. But it also doesn't mean that characters from this season can't make an appearance and clear up a thing or two that happened this season. They could mix that into whatever stories they have about other characters. Especially since they have control of the Walker System


Yes, it does mean that. Self-contained means that regular characters won't appear and the regular storyline won't intersect. All of what you are saying will be explained (hopefully) in the 24 regular episodes.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pallen4215 said:


> Why not just hand Claire a knife to stab in his head instead of a gun.


 

Why not give him a blunt spoon or chopstick too? Maybe a paper airplane, I'm sure she could wedge it in there.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> Yes, it does mean that. Self-contained means that regular characters won't appear and the regular storyline won't intersect. All of what you are saying will be explained (hopefully) in the 24 regular episodes.


Actually, they've said that there may be very occasional appearances by some characters we're more familiar with, but they'll be incidental contacts only, barely a cameo appearance at best.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Did the writers completely abandon the idea that Niki/Jessica's power is some kind of she-hulk thing, or are they saving the reveal for Volume 2?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> I don't know about Sylar. My first impression with that final scene was that it was just a shot of his blood draining into the drain. I didn't take it to mean he got away or something. I couldn't see how he could with all of those people there. I just assumed he was dead. It sure looked like he did.


Hope I'm not smeeking, but the thought crossed my mind that maybe something/somebody came up from the sewer and dragged Sylar's body down into the manhole. Remember the little girl talking about someone even worse than the boogieman?

edit: Oh geesh, read a little further into the long thread and wow. I did a Smeek-o-Rama! Sorry guys. But glad to see some others have the same thoughts.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Posting from work, so no time to catch up reading -- apologies in advance for any smeeking.

Add me to the list of those disappointed. It wasn't just a let down, it was just not a very strong episode. Even without the build-up I would have graded it average. And I won't get all mushy and say that's still better than 75% etc.

That said, some positives:

1. Very cool what happened to Peter in his was-it-or-wasn't-it-a-dream talk with Devaux. Unfortunately all he did is tell him some touchy-feely stuff; reminded me of Dumbledoor's talk with Harry at the end of Philosopher's Stone, how it was "love" that protected him. I half expected that, when he was about to blow up, a hug from Claire-bear would make him all better.

2. Is Sylar picking up new abilities without the gore? I thought he *threw* Hiro, but he ended up in 17th century Japan. There was no indication that Hiro transported himself there (nor was there any need either), so am I to assume that Sylar threw him there? Also, Sylar was run through with a samurai blade in the middle of his chest, plus he bled a fwe pints -- he could not have survived without Claire's ability.

3. That leads to the Big-Bad. If Sylar has figured out how to assume powers without mutilation, and got Hiro's power, then BB could be Sylar from the future. I don't subscribe to the theory that Sylar was dragged to the sewer by BB; the cockroach was in reference to survivability -- as in a cockroach would survive a nuclear winter. He survived and was not saved. Also, it would not make sense to have two separate villains for next season (especially when the old one is weaker than the new one). So my money is on Sylar++.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

wprager said:


> 2. Is Sylar picking up new abilities without the gore? I thought he *threw* Hiro, but he ended up in 17th century Japan. There was no indication that Hiro transported himself there (nor was there any need either), so am I to assume that Sylar threw him there? Also, Sylar was run through with a samurai blade in the middle of his chest, plus he bled a fwe pints -- he could not have survived without Claire's ability.


He used telekenesis to hurl hiro at a building at high speed. Hiro squinted and teleported himself to avoid death.

Sylar's eyes went white. He at least did not initially survive.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> 2. Is Sylar picking up new abilities without the gore? I thought he *threw* Hiro, but he ended up in 17th century Japan. There was no indication that Hiro transported himself there (nor was there any need either), so am I to assume that Sylar threw him there?


Sylar used his TK to fling Hiro away. Hiro was about to smash into a building so he did his constipation-squint and teleported away. Since he invoked his powers while in a panicked state and with very little forethought, he didn't have a lot of control over where he went, and so he ended up in feudal Japan.

Don't read any more into it than that.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Personally, I don't understand how he could have less control than he had the day he first met Ted, and stopped himself then.


I thought it might have been because he got a "double-dose" of Ted: first from Ted himself, then from Sylar when Sylar showed up with Ted's power, or maybe that Sylar had enhanced Ted's power somehow. He does seem to be able to use/control other peoples' powers better than they can themselves sometimes. I'm not sure that we've seen any other instances where both Sylar and Peter have obtained the same hero's power.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

I only saw one minor mention of the cockroach at the end. Earlier when Sylar "died" at the paper company they showed a cockroach then. IIRC there was some talk that he had transfered his consciousness into the bug and then was able to transfer it out. I thought it was very clear that however he managed to survive this time (via the cockroach) was the same way he'd done it at the paper company.

Also, while I agree with everyone saying that a big firework brawl would have been cool, I also agree with everyone saying it was not necessary. I liked the ending, although I would have liked a touch more on the Deveaux/Peter story and the actual ending (the very end felt somewhat rushed, even though I liked the conclusion). I also was hoping for a reappearance from Claude, but what can you do.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

madscientist said:


> I thought it might have been because he got a "double-dose" of Ted: first from Ted himself, then from Sylar when Sylar showed up with Ted's power, or maybe that Sylar had enhanced Ted's power somehow. He does seem to be able to use/control other peoples' powers better than they can themselves sometimes. I'm not sure that we've seen any other instances where both Sylar and Peter have obtained the same hero's power.


I was pretty sure that he, basically, just had a panic attack. He was freaked that he'd use the powers, so when it happened it reinforced the panic...and so on, spiraling down. Anyone who's ever experienced a panic/anxiety attack would probably relate


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> I was pretty sure that he, basically, just had a panic attack. He was freaked that he'd use the powers, so when it happened it reinforced the panic...and so on, spiraling down. Anyone who's ever experienced a panic/anxiety attack would probably relate


It's the giggle loop!


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought this was supposed to be a two hour finale. Disappointed it wasn't, this did seem to be rushed.

My initial reaction when Molly said someone could see her was that she was talking about Devereux. Maybe not ...

I agree with the others before me that Nathan could survive by flying Peter far enough out of the city, then dropping him and flying away.

The EMP from the blast should have sent us into Dark Angel territory.

As for Peter, maybe the blast is so powerful it does permanent physical damage, so that even if he survives, he isn't omnipotent.

The big problem I have isn't with the way the stroylines were resolved, but how they were initiated to begin with. The Lindirman/Petrelli/Nakamura plan hinged on an apocalyptic disaster occuring at some point and manipulating events not only to ensure that it occurred, but that someone they controlled ended up benefitting from it. But how did they know something would happen? Isaac and his visions haven't been around that long, and yet their plan has been in the works for decades. Grooming Nathan, hiding Claire, Hiro, getting Niki and DL together to create Micah ... that's a lot of planning to achieve a goal that you don't know is going to occur until some junkie comes along who can paint the future. Was that Devereaux's power?

When does Origins start?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> How the heck would Peter regenerate from a nuclear explosion? There'd be incinerated bits and pieces of him flung out over a very, very large area.


Just because he generated a nuclear explosion, doesn't mean he had to blow up personally.

Count me disappointed with this episode as well, for all the reasons listed here. For all you folks who don't want a big battle, fine, but the entire season is leading up to this and it was just... lame.

One other lame thing that no one mentioned: so Nikki punches Candice with her hand and knocks her across the room and out. Then she goes downstairs, takes a _parking meter_ away from Sylar, winds up and bashes him with it. What happens? He says "oof" and falls down. Come on!

My opinion is that while much of the season has shown the strength of having someone not really familiar with comics, etc. at the helm in terms of a character-driven show, the finale showed the real weaknesses. You don't have to have buildings falling down, explosions, heat rays, etc. but you've got all these people with amazing abilities, you've got a super-powerful bad guy: at least have some fun and unique action sequences, with people using their powers in interesting ways! What a missed opportunity.

As for the Peter/Nathan thing, the idea wasn't bad although the acting and dialog was pretty saccharine. My thoughts on why Peter is dead: Nathan zoomed him right out of the atmosphere and they're flying toward the moon (or the sun, or Jupiter, or...) That's also why the explosion didn't hurt anything on the ground: it happened beyond the atmosphere (too far away).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Okay, I'll ask...since the final showed that, apparently, history can be changed, what's to stop Hiro from doing something in the past that ends up engulfing a huge chunk of New York in an explosion?

Or perhaps nothing "changes", and the explosion Hiro saw the first time (the one they're rebuilding from five years into the future) takes place a few minutes after he went back in time?

(As for why New York didn't blow up this time, I suggest that when the DVD comes out or the show is repeated on some cable channel, you listen to the first lines of the first episode again.)

-- Don


----------



## twincaminferno (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting article on who is going to be there next season and who wont.

http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/detail/index.jsp?uuid=62a29792-b3f3-401a-be08-4c90b16e2bf8


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Sylar's eyes went white. He at least did not initially survive.


So that's what the coroner's use to determine if someone has expired...


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

So what does everyone think will happen now that there has been a murder, an attempted cop-killing, and a huge bloodstain on the plaza, not to mention a large EMP/nuclear explosion in the skies over NYC??? Wouldn't there be widespread panic? Wouldn't Homeland Security be dispatched???

Doesn't this sort of lead to the dark future foreshadowed in the previous eps???


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

busyba said:


> Did the writers completely abandon the idea that Niki/Jessica's power is some kind of she-hulk thing, or are they saving the reveal for Volume 2?


I thought they made it pretty clear when Nikki was using super-strength that that aspect of her persona was done.

And Sylar's eyes went white because he was seeing the future again.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

danterner said:


> 6. When they showed Sylar's bloodsmear at the end, leading toward the sewer lid, did anyone else think that the bloodstain where he had been looked like a kokopelli figure or almost like one of those foxmen you see on Egyptian heiroglyphs? I admit I'm one to see everything as a rorschach blot. Just want to know if I was alone. I'll see if I can find a screen capture.
> 
> Okay, so maybe not. Anyone else see it?


I was kinda wondering about this too... Especially since Sylar got the "painter's eyes" right before he died.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SocratesJohnson said:


> I was kinda wondering about this too... Especially since Sylar got the "painter's eyes" right before he died.


Has anyone done still frame captures of the images shown in his whited-out eyes?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

My theory on the EM Pulse is that the explosion happened high enough and far enough from the city that it couldn't reach the city. After all, we don't know how high up they were when Petey went boom.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Anyone else notice the fact that all of Isaac's paintings came true in one way or another, even if it wasn't what it initially appeared to be (Hiro fighting the dinosaur...). All the paintings *except* for NY blowing up. So maybe it still happens... or maybe the writers deviated from their original plan.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Has anyone done still frame captures of the images shown in his whited-out eyes?


I did last night, after reading Ken's post, but it was tough to really decipher all of the images. I'm fairly certain that I saw the mechanic lady, Sylar's Mom, and the last one was Ted. So, I'm going to guess that they were flashbacks and not future images. 
But, who knows...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Shakhari said:


> When does Origins start?


Not until after season 2 begins. They'll be showing it on off weeks instead of repeats.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> I did last night, after reading Ken's post, but it was tough to really decipher all of the images. I'm fairly certain that I saw the mechanic lady, Sylar's Mom, and the last one was Ted. So, I'm going to guess that they were flashbacks and not future images.
> But, who knows...


The only other thing to note was that the last image was of himself laying there. As if it was the last of a montage of those he'd killed, including himself. This may tie in to why it seemed he just stood there as Hiro ran him through, it was a conscious choice for one reason or another.

At the beginning of the episode, I missed the montage in his eyes as he was going to start painting. My son turned off the cable box so I lost the signal for a minute or so before I'd realized he did it. Came back right as the eclipse logo appeared. There may have been some episode clues in that eye-flashy-montage as well.

I can't shake the feeling there was a change in Sylar of some sort for some reason. Maybe for next season, it goes back to his comment of "You're the villain and I'm the hero" statement to Peter. Like he was beginning to lose his homicidal tendencies and try to fulfill a bigger destiny he was seeing unfold in his visions.

-DPF


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

That's right! I was sitting here trying to remember what I'd thought last night... there was something else that threw me. That was it. Thanks!

I couldn't figure out why his last vision was of himself laying there - your analogy sounds like a plausible one.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe he eats his own brain and becomes twice as powerful.....


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> Personally, I think the season ended perfectly for a show about "ordinary people with extraordinary abilities" as opposed to "ordinary people with extraordinary abilities that somehow develop ninja fighting and military weapon skills". Could the powers these people had have resulted in an epic battle that destroyed untold skyscrapers in the process? Sure, but as we saw with Hiro, having the power and using the power are two different things.
> 
> It's nice to think that if we had superpowers, we would all be legendary crime fighters just as we like to think of how well we could handle a potential hostage/terrorist situation. But when the reality of the situation occurs, we often react differently than we expect.
> 
> The fact that these people, despite their superpowers, are not superhuman is what I like about the show. These people are just regular people with abilities beyond what most people have. A soldier in the U.S. military wields a lot of power, power that might seem extraordinary to that of a soldier of ancient Rome. We have weapons today that can wipe out entire cities on the opposite side of the world in an instant. And yet, despite how much power we have, we are just as human today as we were in the past.


I agree with this 100%

The show was suppose to be about what happened when you take ordinary people and give them extraordinary powers. In the end, their all still human. Claire, after finding and coming to terms with her biological family, just wanted to go back home to her "real" family. Big Brother Nathan ended up sacraficing himself for his little brother. Parkman just wanted to catch the bad guy, because he was a cop and that's what cops do. Nikki wanted to protect her family. They all had different agendas, and we got to see them all kinda play out in those last few minutes. I was satisfied with the ending.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

vikingguy said:


> Completely disapointing outside hiro in ancient japan. No real battle between peter and sylar nothing really happening at all. This ranks right up there with greys as most disapointing finale of the year. I guess the budget was not there for a real finale for this type of show.


I'm in complete agreement! I have been waiting all season for the big standoff between Sylar and Peter. I feel let down.

Although, still a great season, and I will definitely tune in next year. I can't say the same for Grey's!


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Eight pages and all I have to say is this (and it better damn well not be a smeek):

The word "anticlimactic" hasn't seen so much use in the entire history of the English language.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I forgot something I was originally going to comment on...Noah Bennett. So we have two NBC characters with the same name (Noah Bennet on Passions...although that won't be on NBC much longer) I think my only let down in the finale is that Mr. Bennett didn't have a stronger first name...something more badass.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> I forgot something I was originally going to comment on...Noah Bennett. So we have two NBC characters with the same name (Noah Bennet on Passions...although that won't be on NBC much longer) I think my only let down in the finale is that Mr. Bennett didn't have a stronger first name...something more badass.


I think the Biblical reference is fairly appropriate considering the "what would happen in the future episode"


----------



## Sir_Q (Jun 27, 2002)

DPF said:


> I can't shake the feeling there was a change in Sylar of some sort for some reason. Maybe for next season, it goes back to his comment of "You're the villain and I'm the hero" statement to Peter. Like he was beginning to lose his homicidal tendencies and try to fulfill a bigger destiny he was seeing unfold in his visions.
> 
> -DPF


Remember he had a growing aspiration to be President.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I too was disappointed in the way the season ended. But for me, it wasn't the final conflict, or any specific scenes. It was the lack of closure. Tim Kring had given the impression that this season was self-contained, and next season would be all new. He even implied that, while there _might be_ a few carry-forward characters, it would mostly be new Heroes. To me, self-contained means wrap it up. We're not even close to "wrap it up". Is Sylar alive? Did Peter & Nathan survive? Will DL live? Parkman? And on & on. Maybe next year won't be "Will New York Explode", but if it's these same people, it's just more of this season.

I was really looking forward to a "new" Heroes. I think one of the tricks that can keep a show like this fresh and interesting is a new cast. Maybe 2-3 people come back, just for minor continuity. Like Mohindor, since he's the narrator, or Molly, since she was young and barely used. New actors, new story.

By keeping the great majority of heroes alive, we will get a story arc that--while new--still incorporates most of these people. Bor-ing.

I think the writers/producers fell victim to the hype & ratings, and left their vision behind. I think this will cost them in the long run. I'll be there next fall, but with less enthusiasm that if an all new HEROES was waiting for me. :down:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I was also one of the viewers who were disappointed with the finale. I was very enthusiastic from the first episode, and each successive one. Then came the "5 years from now" episode and I was screwed up. I was very exhausted while watching it, as I had been working a LOT at that time, but the spark had gone out for me. 

I guess my expectations for the finale were pretty high after all the hype. If I went in with low expectations I might have been pleasantly surprised. 

Oh well. I'll still tune in next season to see what happens next.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

astrohip said:


> By keeping the great majority of heroes alive, we will get a story arc that--while new--still incorporates most of these people. Bor-ing.


Just because they're alive doesn't mean they'll be back next season. The Nikki/Micah/DL thing was pretty much wrapped up. Nikki defeated her inner demon and her, Micah and DL can be a happy family. Claire and Mr. Bennett don't have to come back. Their story is pretty wrapped up. They're going back home to their family. If Matt survives, he goes back home to his wife. There's no reason to believe that they'll all be back to a season 2. In fact, other than Hiro, there was no indication that any of them would have a continuing storyline to season 2.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> Just because they're alive doesn't mean they'll be back next season. The Nikki/Micah/DL thing was pretty much wrapped up. Nikki defeated her inner demon and her, Micah and DL can be a happy family. Claire and Mr. Bennett don't have to come back. Their story is pretty wrapped up. They're going back home to their family. If Matt survives, he goes back home to his wife. There's no reason to believe that they'll all be back to a season 2. In fact, other than Hiro, there was no indication that any of them would have a continuing storyline to season 2.


If the cheerleader is gone, I am gone! She'll finally be legal, so she better not leave!


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Just because they're alive doesn't mean they'll be back next season. The Nikki/Micah/DL thing was pretty much wrapped up. Nikki defeated her inner demon and her, Micah and DL can be a happy family. Claire and Mr. Bennett don't have to come back. Their story is pretty wrapped up. They're going back home to their family. If Matt survives, he goes back home to his wife. There's no reason to believe that they'll all be back to a season 2. In fact, other than Hiro, there was no indication that any of them would have a continuing storyline to season 2.


True, but the Organization isn't finished is it? There's still a bad guy out there apparently and as it has been shown, it is the teamwork of these ordinary people with extraordinary abilities working together that defeats evil.

Besides, they're all too interesting to just walk off into the sunset.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

There's ALWAYS gonna have to be a bad guy. It worked well with a show like Buffy where each season there was a different big bad, and it looks to be the way this show is going to. Of course, there's The Company to deal with, and I'd imagine we'll be introduced to other people within Linderman's group to make us wonder who's good and who's bad, or if they're just doing bad things for what they think is a good reason. But we can still be introduced to completely new "Heroes" that will keep the show fresh and new for us.

Plus, wasn't there a whole lot of people that were just DYING to get rid of the Nikki/Jessica story. That one seems a given to be one that's compeltely wrapped up.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Whatever the producers do at this point, they aren't going to "win" in everyone's eyes. If they create a basically new cast, some people will be upset their faves aren't returning. If the return with the old cast, some people will say that the season wasn't "self-contained." (BTW, Yes it was. The storyline ended, NY was saved. Move on. Not every little thing has to be answered for the season to be self contained.) They should have kept their yaps shut about next season until they were sure.

Anyway, I'll be looking forward to next season with an open mind. Though at this point, I still like Lost a bit better.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I guess the main thing that bothers me so much about the show is that.

They KNEW that Ted had the power that causes NYC to explode. 

They KNEW that Sylar obiously had not killed him yet, so Sylar didn't have his power.

They KNEW that Peter would obsorb his power and may not be able to conrol it.

So what does do they do with Ted?

Well they take him to NYC of course!!! WTF?


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Save the japanese warrior/emperor....save the world? 

It just doesn't have the same ring.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Sir_Q said:


> Remember he had a growing aspiration to be President.


Maybe Sylar will hook up with Mamma Petrelli and take over Nathan's Senate seat. (If Nathan really is dead) Then eventually become President.

We don't know what Mrs. Petrelli's power is, do we?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lodica1967 said:


> Maybe Sylar will hook up with Mamma Petrelli and take over Nathan's Senate seat. (If Nathan really is dead) Then eventually become President.


He wasn't elected to the Senate.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> He wasn't elected to the Senate.


My bad! What was he elected to?

Also, could Mrs. Petrelli be the new Big Bad. Where did she go once Nathan and Claire where gone. Although I can't really see her going through the sewer to grab Sylar in her suit.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lodica1967 said:


> My bad! What was he elected to?
> 
> Also, could Mrs. Petrelli be the new Big Bad. Where did she go once Nathan and Claire where gone. Although I can't really see her going through the sewer to grab Sylar in her suit.


House of Representatives.

The save NYC (and the world) storyline is done.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

KenDC said:


> Save the japanese warrior/emperor....save the world?
> 
> It just doesn't have the same ring.


Save your father, save yourself.

Z


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Kinda anti-climatic. I don't know why Peter needed his brother to fly him away. And the "big fight" was so slow and plodding. It needed more action and intensity. I hate the "maybe Sylar isn't dead" possibility with the blood in the sewer. And hopefully Nathan isn't dead. He could have easily let go of Peter in the sky and flown to safety before the big boom boom.

Eh, just a bunch of thought. I see I have a lot of threads to read thru.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I agree with a lot of what's been posted.

I'm not one who is generally clamoring for more violence, but I just didn't find Sylar's stabbing believable. So many episodes showed him using his multitude of stunning powers to repel attacks or turn the attacker against himself. But this time he just lets Hiro come at him like he is frozen and can't do anything about it. The only plausible explanation I can think of is, as others have suggested, that he let himself be stabbed and he's still out there. But that's sucky too. Why would he even bother to show up on the scene at all if he wasn't going to do anything in particular? Maybe it is just from watching too much Buffy, but I really think they needed some sort of working together and all using thier powers to reach the same goal thing to make that part satisfying. 

I would have preferred it if Claire had shot Peter, instead of the whole flying thing. It would have been more predictable, but it also would have tied the season together since it would have brought back "Save the cheerleader, save the world" as a continuing theme that made sense throughout the whole season. As it is, you really have to come up with a pretty attenuated chain of events to explain why Claire was the key to anything. I mean, Nathan could have flown away with Peter perfectly well if Sylar had killed Claire. In fact Nathan could have done that in about the third episode. So that ending makes a whole lot of the season seem superfluous to me.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ruth said:


> As it is, you really have to come up with a pretty attenuated chain of events to explain why Claire was the key to anything.


Claire was the key because if Sylar had killed her at Homecoming, he would have her healing powers and be unstoppable.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> I thought they made it pretty clear when Nikki was using super-strength that that aspect of her persona was done.


I thought the significance of that scene (the one where she was fighting Candice->Jessica) was that she finally learned how to tap the power within herself as Niki and no longer had to rely on Jessica to use the power.

Early on, it was strongly implied that the power was more than just super-strength, that it was some kind of primal beast-like thing with super-strength. There was the over-the-top evisceration of her victims, the growling heard through the door when Hiro and Ando hid in the closet of the poker game that got hit, and I vaguely recall an she-hulk-like image in one of Issac's 9th wonder comic books.

All these were hints early in the season of the nature of the power and it seems like they just changed their minds and decided to just forget any of that ever happened.


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

What about Mamma Petrelli? Can she brainwash people? When she told Nathan that Linderman was dead, she placed both her hands on Nathans back - _for a noticably long time_  telling him this changes nothing. Nathan agreed and later in the garage, Peter read his thoughts that there was nothing that could be done further indicating he fully intended to let it happen. Were those his own thoughts? Or the thoughts of someone who may be brainwashing him (i.e. dear ole Mom)


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Claire was the key because if Sylar had killed her at Homecoming, he would have her healing powers and be unstoppable.


OK, I see that. But Sylar turned out to be basically irrelevant to the explosion, since Peter was the exploding man, not Sylar. I took "Save the cheerleader, save the world" to refer to stopping the bomb specifically, not just helping Sylar be less evil generally. And it doesn't look like Sylar died anyway.

I'm not saying it makes NO sense this way -- but I think it would be more congruent and a neat loop back to the beginning of the season if Claire had actually played a direct role in stopping the bomb.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Ruth said:


> OK, I see that. But Sylar turned out to be basically irrelevant to the explosion, since Peter was the exploding man, not Sylar. I took "Save the cheerleader, save the world" to refer to stopping the bomb specifically, not just helping Sylar be less evil generally. And it doesn't look like Sylar died anyway.


But Future Hiro (originator of the phrase "Save the cheerleader, save the world") _thought_, as almost everyone on the planet, that Sylar was the one who exploded, not Peter.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

To no one in particular: anticlimatic &#8800; anticlimactic.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

ZooCaretaker said:


> What about Mamma Petrelli? Can she brainwash people? When she told Nathan that Linderman was dead, she placed both her hands on Nathans back - _for a noticably long time_  telling him this changes nothing. Nathan agreed and later in the garage, Peter read his thoughts that there was nothing that could be done further indicating he fully intended to let it happen. Were those his own thoughts? Or the thoughts of someone who may be brainwashing him (i.e. dear ole Mom)


 I was thinking along those same lines. She has some kind of subliminal message ability. Almost like what Eden had before she got wacked.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> But Future Hiro (originator of the phrase "Save the cheerleader, save the world") _thought_, as almost everyone on the planet, that Sylar was the one who exploded, not Peter.


Yeah, the whole "Save the Cheerleader, Save he World" was essentially just FutureHiro's theory, so the fact that it wasn't really correct in the end isn't a big deal for me.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite part about the whole season has to be the music score by Wendy & Lisa with the voice of Shenkar. It helped to create the fantastic and original atmosphere for the show. Big :up: 

I for one hope there is a score soundtrack release.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

madscientist said:


> ...I'm not sure that we've seen any other instances where both Sylar and Peter have obtained the same hero's power.


Peter's used Sylar's stolen TK ability more than once (in the present, not to mention in the future as well).


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

busyba said:


> Yeah, the whole "Save the Cheerleader, Save he World" was essentially just FutureHiro's theory, so the fact that it wasn't really correct in the end isn't a big deal for me.


Actually, it WAS really correct.

By saving Claire, Peter both prevented Sylar from gaining her ability (and becoming pretty much impossible to kill), but more importantly, allowed Claire to live and meet Nathan. Her then taking a stand for what she believed in opened his eyes to something.

If Claire had died when Sylar went to the school, she'd have never met Nathan, never influenced him, and he'd never have flown to Peter's side at the last moment.

Like Nathan said, Claire was saved so that Nathan and Peter could save the world.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

busyba said:


> It's the giggle loop!


 :up: :up: :up: Nice reference.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

drew2k said:


> To no one in particular: anticlimatic ≠ anticlimactic.


Yeah, I don't think anticlimatic is really even a word. Climatic is a word - means of or relating to climate - so I guess you could stick an "anti" on it to mean someone who is against a climate. As in, "Dick, being the anticlimatic person he was, absolutely hated Maine's climate." Kind of silly.


----------



## TracyMiller (May 12, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Actually, it WAS really correct.
> 
> By saving Claire, Peter both prevented Sylar from gaining her ability (and becoming pretty much impossible to kill), but more importantly, allowed Claire to live and meet Nathan. Her then taking a stand for what she believed in opened his eyes to something.
> 
> ...


That's quite a stretch. If Hiro had pieced all this together he could have just explained it to Claire, Nathan, Peter, etc.

And to the posters who mentioned that if Sylar had killed Claire he would have her healing powers and be unstoppable...well, it appeared he didn't die anyway. 
So again, why did "Saving the Cheerleader Save the World"? Also, wasn't it just NYC that was at stake, and not the world? I think maybe some more stuff is going to go down in Volume 2 that may make this more relevant.

And what kind of power did Sylar obtain to let him get out of Hiro's "freeze time" trick a few episodes ago?

Anyone else thinking maybe big-bad = Shaft/Charles Deveaux?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

TracyMiller said:


> So again, why did "Saving the Cheerleader Save the World"? Also, wasn't it just NYC that was at stake, and not the world?


Exactly, I've said several times that either the slogan was stupid because blowing up NYC is not the same as blowing up the world, or there's more to the slogan than we know.

But nobody has ever paid any attention to me when I said this. Sniff...sniff...I think I don't have any Heroes cred.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

KenDC said:


> Save the japanese warrior/emperor....save the world?
> 
> It just doesn't have the same ring.


Save the Samurai, Save the World ...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Exactly, I've said several times that either the slogan was stupid because blowing up NYC is not the same as blowing up the world, or there's more to the slogan than we know.
> 
> But nobody has ever paid any attention to me when I said this. Sniff...sniff...I think I don't have any Heroes cred.


I also said that a few weeks ago. I figured the "save the world" part comes from preventing Sylar as Nathan becoming President. And that is actually still technically possible.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TracyMiller said:


> Anyone else thinking maybe big-bad = Shaft/Charles Deveaux?


No...

[Thinks about it]

No...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TracyMiller said:


> And to the posters who mentioned that if Sylar had killed Claire he would have her healing powers and be unstoppable...well, it appeared he didn't die anyway.


I don't understand why some people keep saying this. The evidence given points to Sylar dying (eyes went white then extinguished) and _being dragged_ to the manhole rather than him crawling there himself. We just don't know for sure who dragged him.

Or did I miss a clue to the contrary?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> We just don't know for sure who dragged him.


Did you ever see the movie "Joe's Apartment"?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Peter's used Sylar's stolen TK ability more than once (in the present, not to mention in the future as well).


Right, but what I meant was have we ever had another power that Peter obtained by meeting the hero, then Sylar obtained by eating brains? Obviously we've had powers that Peter obtained from Sylar directly.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> The evidence given points to Sylar dying (eyes went white then extinguished) and _being dragged_ to the manhole rather than him crawling there himself. We just don't know for sure who dragged him.


Agreed 100%....

From some of the things I've read, the writers plan to mix things up a bit for season two. If S2 was just a rehash of 1, with the same Heros going after the same vilian, fan apathy will quickly approach 'Lost' levels.

The roach thing intrigues me... I don't think that they'd go out of their way to show them if there wasn't something in the works. Will Season 2 be more of a Heroes vs. Monsters kind of thing? Hiro gets his own kind of dragon to slay maybe?

In any case... Sylar is dead... maybe something is going to chomp on him and absorb his powers or something.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry if this has been brought up, but Sylar knew how he was supposed to end up, since he saw Isaac's picture. He also had more than enough time to react to Hiro -- he appeared a good 10-15 feet behind him, screamed his name, then ran toward him; he didn't exactly sneak up on him. Sure, he was somewhat distracted by Peter, but he did not seem to have any problems controlling Peter, who had problems of his own. And even after getting shishkabobbed by Hiro he could still flick him away like a mosquito.

So, what *really* happened? Was Sylar so convinced of his own superiority that he disregarded the comic book that predicted *how* he was going to get it and from whom? Was he not concerned because Hiro had tried twice before and failed? Or was something else at play here that made Sylar realize that he would survive (maybe he learned a new trick, or used TK to rearrange his internal organs so that nothing vital got harmed -- this wouldn't explain the pool of blood, though)/


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

TracyMiller said:


> And what kind of power did Sylar obtain to let him get out of Hiro's "freeze time" trick a few episodes ago?


Hiro lost concentration. He was going to kill someone and was nervous/scared/apprehensive and lost his concentration.

I liked the ending... I would not expect a big giant fight. These are people who were not trained to fight.. there is no Danger Room.... Nobody to show them the ropes. Peter hardly got anything that from invisible guy.

I thought it was more about their struggles rather than some big x-men cartoon battle.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> That wasn't a liquid flowing, that was a smear, as if someone dragged him, or he dragged himself. (Which, I suppose, opens it up for the Big Bad that we learned about tonight... could've been him/her/it grabbing Sylar's body and dragging it away. I just assume it was Sylar dragging himself away.)


ooooooh!  I replayed the scene. Maybe my aging eyes aren't picking up details in darkened scenes, but with the second viewing, I was able to see the drag marks. And as for your premise..... wow. It makes sense because it sure looked like Sylar died.



drew2k said:


> The Big Bad is the only person that Molly won't "find", because when Molly locates him, the Big Bad can "see" Molly. He's apparently more powerful than Sylar.


Well, technically, he's "worse" than Sylar, not necessarily more powerful. He could just be more sick and twisted.



LoadStar said:


> I don't think she hinted that at all. I think her talk to Micah was just to further mess with his head, just to remind him of her power in a way to keep him somewhat compliant.


The tone of her conversation implied that she looked different. She said something to the extend of being younger and having people judge you based on your looks, and she said it as if she had personal experience. It could be that she _was_ heavier/different looking/plain when she was younger. Maybe she spruced herself up, or maybe she's been doing this persona for so long, even unconscious her brain is continuing the charade.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

mask2343 said:


> What a horrible last 10 minutes. Cheesy. Felt like they had to rush to end this storyline in the final 10 minutes. All the characters show up and do a little bit of their power, most of it not working. Then a cheesy dialogue between brothers. Felt like they had no clue how to end the show from day 1.
> 
> Goes to show how genius LOST is.


Lost may be pure genius, but if they don't share it with the audience, what good is it? After about a year and a half, I realized they were just jerkin' my chain. Who wants to have new mysteries brought up every episode, and never have them explained? What's the point?

I realized from day one that the writers for Heroes didn't have the finesse of the Lost writers. But one they they understand that the Lost writers don't is what's fun! Heroes is a lot of popcorn-eating fun. Lost is a lot of overly-dramatic questions-without-answers.

I like popcorn.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I don't understand why some people keep saying this. The evidence given points to Sylar dying (eyes went white then extinguished) and _being dragged_ to the manhole rather than him crawling there himself. We just don't know for sure who dragged him.
> 
> Or did I miss a clue to the contrary?


You've missed the oft-repeated information that the actor who plays Sylar has been signed on for the second season. Of course, he could still be dead -- perhaps the new Big Bad will use Sylar's image (a la Candice) or make him a Frankenstein's Monster or something.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

srs5694 said:


> You've missed the oft-repeated information that the actor who plays Sylar has been signed on for the second season. Of course, he could still be dead -- perhaps the new Big Bad will use Sylar's image (a la Candice) or make him a Frankenstein's Monster or something.


I think a reanimated corpse is quite likely.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

hapdrastic said:


> I think a reanimated corpse is quite likely.


Maybe an army of Sylar Zombies!


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Maybe an army of Sylar Zombies!


Well, he does eat brains!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Meathead said:


> <rant> And if we want to get technical here, a nuclear explosion over a city would cause an EMP that would basically wipe out all electronics. Let it happen over NYC & you may as well have let the bomb go off on the ground. Then again, it is just a show about superheroes. </rant>


Indeed, Nathan and Peter both seemed to forget a critical part of "Up, up and *away*".


NoThru22 said:


> When I realized it was 47 minutes in and the final confrontation hadn't even started, I groaned.


Same here, was a little bit of a let down when I realized they had so little time left. I was also stunned at the decision to let Nikki go be with her family rather than continue laying out Sylar's brains with the meter.

As much as I love the Hiro character, for a comic geek he seems to have no idea how powerful his power is and uses it a lot less than I would. Only guess why he doesn't use it more is that his squint/clench motion is about to make him bust an o-ring.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> I was also stunned at the decision to let Nikki go be with her family rather than continue laying out Sylar's brains with the meter.


She didn't have to stay there. Peter absorbed her powers and told her to go be with her family and he could continue the beat down.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

BitbyBlit said:


> Personally, I think the season ended perfectly for a show about "ordinary people with extraordinary abilities"...


This was precisely my problem with it. All season long we've seen these "ordinary people" deal with all sorts of out-of-the-ordinary situations, all the while somehow managing to retain their own ordinariness. Then suddenly, in the last few minutes of the finale, it snapped into what seemed to me like the most stereotypically comic-book-y clichés possible.

I didn't quite hate it, and it wasn't bad enough to cancel out what a great season it has been. But I thought it was a HUGE disappointment, and wholly out of synch with the character of the show itself.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

hapdrastic said:


> EvilMidniteBombr said:
> 
> 
> > hapdrastic said:
> ...


That's what I'm saying!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Excuse me if this has been mentioned, but I didn't see any matches when I tried a search...

Among the other things that happened in the season finale:
Hiro travelled through time and space (from New York to Japan);
Claire fell quite a distance, but then got back up and walked away;
Peter and Nathan flew together.

Didn't all of these things happen in the first episode as well (and, except for Hiro, hadn't happened since)?

-- Don


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Claire did her jump test again (in Godsend, after Zach's memory was erased and his tapes of the original tests destroyed).

Strictly speaking, Peter and Nathan didn't fly together in the finale. Nathan carried Peter.


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

scooterboy said:


> I don't understand why some people keep saying this. The evidence given points to Sylar dying (eyes went white then extinguished) and _being dragged_ to the manhole rather than him crawling there himself. We just don't know for sure who dragged him.
> 
> Or did I miss a clue to the contrary?


The roach running around by the manhole cover - similiar to the one crawling around when he was in lockup - is a clue.


----------



## Sir_Q (Jun 27, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Like others, I agree this was a little anti-climactic, but I enjoyed it. However, I still want to know Mama Petreelli's power and what happened to the Haitian. Use the Haitian to contain Sylar's powers, and anyone could have killed Sylar...
> 
> End of Volume 1
> 
> ...


Funny how Molly was the only one that could stop Sylar, but the Haitian did it the 1st time.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Sir_Q said:


> Funny how Molly was the only one that could stop Sylar, but the Haitian did it the 1st time.


The Haitian is to easy an out in my mind, not only that, but he subdues everyone's powers if he's around, in some situations this could be bad.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

MassD said:


> Agreed 100%....
> 
> From some of the things I've read, the writers plan to mix things up a bit for season two. If S2 was just a rehash of 1, with the same Heros going after the same vilian, fan apathy will quickly approach 'Lost' levels.
> 
> ...


To paraphrase Lost's Ben: The roach is a _metaphor_, John.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Langree said:


> The Haitian is to easy an out in my mind, not only that, but he subdues everyone's powers if he's around, in some situations this could be bad.


Eden was able to use her powers on Sylar while the Haitian was nearby.

Wasn't the Haitian with HRG when they tried to nab Nathan Petrelli at the casino hotel in Vegas. Nathan managed to fly away despite the Haitian being there.

I hate bringing up the 5 Years Gone episode again... When Director Parkman was questioning present Hiro in the future, the Haitian was there subduing Hiro's power while Parkman was reading Hiro's thoughts.

I think there were some other examples, but can't recall them off the top of my head. I think that the Haitian's power is a focused effect and not an area effect (unless he chooses it to be) and one that he can turn on/off at will.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I think there were some other examples, but can't recall them off the top of my head. I think that the Haitian's power is a focused effect and not an area effect (unless he chooses it to be) and one that he can turn on/off at will.


I've always thought this. In fact, it's well established thruout the show.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Langree said:


> The Haitian is to easy an out in my mind, not only that, but he subdues everyone's powers if he's around


What is the basis of this assertion? Remember when Nathan was captured and then escaped? The Haitian was right in front of him, just a few feet away - yet Nathan was able to fly, probably because neither Bennett nor the Haitian knew that he could fly.


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

the episode was a huge let down.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> What is the basis of this assertion? Remember when Nathan was captured and then escaped? The Haitian was right in front of him, just a few feet away - yet Nathan was able to fly, probably because neither Bennett nor the Haitian knew that he could fly.


my mistake


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I don't understand why some people keep saying this. The evidence given points to Sylar dying (eyes went white then extinguished)...


And I don't understand while people keep using the 'eyes-going-white' thing as proof of his death. This was shown only in reference to the ability to see the future, a la Isaac.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, didn't take long for the Lost season finale post count to zoom past this one.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

ping said:


> Claire did her jump test again (in Godsend, after Zach's memory was erased and his tapes of the original tests destroyed).
> 
> Strictly speaking, Peter and Nathan didn't fly together in the finale. Nathan carried Peter.


So, how high up do you think they went?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

ccooperev said:


> So, how high up do you think they went?


Above the clouds, as you could see them below the explosion.

Planes are almost stratosphere high, so I'd say higher than that.

phox


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ping said:


> Claire did her jump test again (in Godsend, after Zach's memory was erased and his tapes of the original tests destroyed).


Speaking of Zach, that reminds me... when Claire was shouting about how "the future isn't written in stone", she should have added, "after all, look at my friend Zach; he was supposed to be gay!"


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So ... when Candace was knocked unconscious her image changed from Jessica back to ... Candace. She hinted strongly to Micah that her Candace image is not her real appearance, so shouldn't we have seen a different body than the one we were accustomed to seeing when she lost control of her power?


I think they just didn't have time to explain who she turned into in a way that would be clear to the audience and wouldn't break the flow of the show. Sometimes wrong is right in storytelling.



appleye1 said:


> Exactly, I've said several times that either the slogan was stupid because blowing up NYC is not the same as blowing up the world, or there's more to the slogan than we know.


Blowing up NYC isn't the doom of the world, but what happens after that is, at least as far as FutureHiro is concerned. The bomb is the tipping point leading to the Sylarian police state.

I felt the same sense of anticlimax, but I think a few rounds of swordplay before the stabbing would have provided what was missing.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> Exactly, I've said several times that either the slogan was stupid because blowing up NYC is not the same as blowing up the world


It's quite simple really. To a lot of Americans, U.S. = the world. Ever hear the phrase "Leader of the Free World" ascribed to the POTUS? I believe we even heard it on this show at some point during the season. The writers are obviously of that bent. Thus, blowing up NY = blowing up world as we know it.

I also found the episode a little wanting. First of all, they should have shown Peter struggling to deal with a massive influx of new powers all at one time, thus explaining why he couldn't control the reaction and simply didn't fly off himself. The super-sensitive hearing would have been a good one for that, along with a nice Kirkian monologue of "Massive... Influx... of... Powers.... Can't... Control... It..."

A couple of days later, I realise that the disappointment was not because there wasn't a "knock buildings down" fight, it's because they didn't work together. All season long it seemed like they were all coming together to New York, and only through their combined efforts would they be able to win.

But instead, they all basically just stood around and watched. Except Nikki, who at leashed bashed him with a pole.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> I think they just didn't have time to explain who she turned into in a way that would be clear to the audience and wouldn't break the flow of the show. Sometimes wrong is right in storytelling.


Or they could have used a heavy set extra unconcious on the floor and have Micah say, "That's what she looks like!"


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

That would break the flow and pacing, I think, and that's what I think they thought too.


----------



## TheGreyOwl (Aug 18, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> Blowing up NYC isn't the doom of the world, but what happens after that is, at least as far as FutureHiro is concerned. The bomb is the tipping point leading to the Sylarian police state.


I don't think "save the world" was ever referring to NYC blowing up. I think it was the consequences afterward, like the hunting down of all people with powers. Presumably, that happened worldwide (I think they actually mentioned that in the "future" episode).

What I didn't like about the finale is that NYC didn't blow up. Not because I wanted to see a big explosion, but because it contradicted previously established facts in the show. Isaac's predictions always came true, but this one didn't. Hiro had tried to change things before (saving Charlie) but it never worked. They seemed to be saying that the universe will find a way no matter what you change. But in the finale, suddenly Isaac's vision was wrong and they managed to change the future.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

TheGreyOwl said:


> I don't think "save the world" was ever referring to NYC blowing up. I think it was the consequences afterward, like the hunting down of all people with powers. Presumably, that happened worldwide (I think they actually mentioned that in the "future" episode).
> 
> What I didn't like about the finale is that NYC didn't blow up. Not because I wanted to see a big explosion, but because it contradicted previously established facts in the show. Isaac's predictions always came true, but this one didn't. Hiro had tried to change things before (saving Charlie) but it never worked. They seemed to be saying that the universe will find a way no matter what you change. But in the finale, suddenly Isaac's vision was wrong and they managed to change the future.


I totally agree. Everyone of Isaac's paintings/sketches that we saw actually happened. It might not have happened the way we thought it would. But it happened. Suddenly, he is wrong. Then agan, maybe it was just one version of the future. And in at least two versions of the future that we saw, it actually happened.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

My sense is that that's why the season's storyline is over: because all previous attempts to change the future failed until this one finally succeeded, and that's what it took to end the story. The season wasn't about finding a way to save cheerleaders or worlds or defeat Sylars; it was finding a way to prevent a future. Thus, the story ends precisely when that is achieved, not a moment sooner or later.

But I suppose if it makes you happy, the fact that Peter and Sylar are probably both still alive means NYC could still get blown up. Isaac's paintings always came true, but not always in the way, or at the time, people thought from looking at them. Maybe this is just another one.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just rewatched the ep--a few thoughts--

When Sylar was painting the future he seemed to see the picture in his head, where Isaac seemed to close his eyes and paint and then look to see what he had.

Simone's Dad seemed to be a good guy, Linderman, a bad guy, and Mrs. Petrelli seemed to be very close to both. 

When they walked into the square at the end and looked all around, no sign of Sylar. Then suddenly he's behind them. Did he come up through the manhole too? He doesn't do invisible, does he?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just watched this - I really enjoyed this show!

Very interesting (and appropriate) that HRG is named Noah from a biblical perspective. Noah was responsible for chosing those to save who would create the new world. Hmmmmm......


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> Isaac's paintings always came true, but not always in the way, or at the time, people thought from looking at them. Maybe this is just another one.


Did Isaac do a painting of Claire with the top of her head sawed off? Like he did for himself?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Did Isaac do a painting of Claire with the top of her head sawed off? Like he did for himself?


IIRC, he painted a cheerleader with a really close haircut (i.e., the top of her head sawed off), and everybody assumed it was Claire, but it turned out to be her friend/rival.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Did Isaac do a painting of Claire with the top of her head sawed off? Like he did for himself?


He did a painting of *a blonde cheerleader* with the top of her head sawed off. There was nothing that indicated that it was Claire specifically, that was just the assumption made by the people on the show and the viewers.

A cheerleader did eventually get sliced by Sylar. It wasn't Claire, but it was good enough for the prophecy of the painting to be considered fulfilled.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> IIRC, he painted a cheerleader with a really close haircut (i.e., the top of her head sawed off), and everybody assumed it was Claire, but it turned out to be her *friend/rival*.


I believe the proper term is frenemy.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

I always liked the relationship between Nathan and Peter. That was how the show began. Like Noah, we didn't know if Nathan was really good or bad. In the end, Nathan proved himself. I hope that they both survived. 

Still though, I expected more action from the finale. I was really hoping to see Peter and Sylar go after each other. The problem with peter is that he can't fully control his powers. Peter is himself a danger, being around other people with abilities.. he'll grow too powerful.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> "Noah, I'd like you to build me an ark...."
> I can't tell you why I'm channeling Bill Cosby, it just seems to fit.


Bill Cosby???


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

twm01 said:


> And I don't understand while people keep using the 'eyes-going-white' thing as proof of his death. This was shown only in reference to the ability to see the future, a la Isaac.


It was different from the eyes going white - it was more like they lost their colour. Remember, both Claire and Peter had their eyes "shut off" when they were killed. (Personally, on a side note, I think that Peter wouldn't have recovered if Claire wasn't around when the glass was removed - he has to actively activate her power, it's not automatic for him, unless the person is near and his body does it as a reflex).

Anyway, it means he was dead or nearly dead. Perhaps Mr. Linderman found a way to heal himself after DL gave him the squeeze, then grabbed Sylar and healed him up in the sewer.

The roach metaphor definitely means that Sylar will survive, since roaches survive anything.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

classicX said:


> Bill Cosby???


Bill Cosby did a routine about God telling Noah to build the Ark. I don't remember specifics, but it was funny.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Bill Cosby did a routine about God telling Noah to build the Ark. I don't remember specifics, but it was funny.


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> Before anyone tears into the fact that Peter could have flown away himself, gotta say, best one hour of my life this year. Awesome! So what is Mr. Deveaux's ability, any guesses? Kensei is obviously Sulu.


I'm sure in these many pages someone said this, but I think that's where Peter got his psychic dreams from. That's how Mr. Deveaux knew about la bomba.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

We just watched this (we never started Heroes when it started on NBC, so we waited until the DVD's came out.. yes, we've watched every episode in the last 2 weeks!)

We really liked the finale! I would have liked a bit more of a battle scene at the end, but it was definitely awesome!

And we don't have to wait all summer, just one day, to see the start of the next Chapter!


----------

